# [MERGED] Recent email announcement:  Your Club Wyndham Website Update Is Coming



## scootr5 (Sep 14, 2022)

What's that? A waitlist?!





"Meet Your Match
When your desired resort and travel window aren’t available, you’ll be able to submit a Waitlist request. This new feature lets us do the searching for you. And as soon as a match becomes available, you’ll be notified to book and start planning your dream vacation. There will be a $25 fee to complete the reservation if you decide the match is right for you."

Do you think this update will fix all the payment systems issues too? Seems to me that should take top priority over any of these things.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 14, 2022)

For those who may not have received this email announcement today - because we know many folks don't for various reasons - here's the webpage link for the recently announced website improvements coming later this year (mid-October according to this announcement):  http://view.email.wyndhamvo.com/?qs...58582e8df9f5cdcb46a1226dce4497723435cdfa9d8fa

A summary of these new website features is available here:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinat...er_operationn&pid=000064972313&pin=4794192729

So overall, new features being implemented:

*Online Wyndham Club Pass Search* - we've been asking for this capability for years now - good to see it's finally coming soon.
*Club Wyndham Waitlist *- similar to the ongoing search that many are already familiar with from RCI - another really good enhancement coming soon.
*MFA - Multi-Factor Authentication *- a key security feature that many websites already support today - glad to see this coming soon.
*Priority Owner Reservations* - not exactly sure what if anything is changing here - there's reference to automatically being kept up to date on changes - but how?  We will follow up for more details.
Below are a few screenshots of the email for ease of reference:


----------



## r4rab (Sep 14, 2022)

It would be nice if VIP received some number of free waitlist transactions annually.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 14, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> not exactly sure what if anything is changing here


My read is that the site will now track how many of your two exceptions are left, but that might have been an overly optimistic interpretation.

Overall, these all seem like good things. I'd rather not have to pay for the waitlist, but $25 isn't even a fast-casual meal for two, so sure.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 14, 2022)

Waitlists are new to me. I hope people are limited to how many ongoing searches they have, that there is a time limit to when someone can accept or decline, that close to checkin (maybe 15 days) they are no longer in effect, and interesting there is a fee (just new stuff for me). We'll see!

Most of all.. Please, pray that they did some testing on this. Kind of scary to see it on the heels of an ongoing (maybe getting even messier) paymentus deployment. One can only handle so much excitement at one time.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 14, 2022)

bnoble said:


> My read is that the site will now track how many of your two exceptions are left, but that might have been an overly optimistic interpretation.
> 
> Overall, these all seem like good things. I'd rather not have to pay for the waitlist, but $25 isn't even a fast-casual meal for two, so sure.


Wouldn't that be nice (to see exceptions tracked). 

And I'll pay $25 for an automated search if it keeps me from checking all the time. Hopefully it's not a batch job like the upgrades, will be interesting to see how it rolls out.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 14, 2022)

I am guessing waitlists will be fulfilled before VIP upgrades.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 14, 2022)

That seems reasonable to me. I've always thought of the upgrade as "no one would use this, so you may as well have it."


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 14, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> I am guessing waitlists will be fulfilled before VIP upgrades.



That’s a great question - we have already asked this exact question to our Wyndham contacts. More to come once we hear back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 14, 2022)

r4rab said:


> It would be nice if VIP received some number of free waitlist transactions annually.



Great idea - I'll add this to our enhancement request list.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 14, 2022)

bnoble said:


> My read is that the site will now track how many of your two exceptions are left, but that might have been an overly optimistic interpretation.
> 
> Overall, these all seem like good things. I'd rather not have to pay for the waitlist, but $25 isn't even a fast-casual meal for two, so sure.



I followed upon the Priority Reservations item.  I received a quick response back that this bullet point means instead of checking the dates reactively and cancelling GC reservations, the website will proactively prevent owners from adding a GC for reservations that are in the blackout periods.  Today these reservations are cancelled after the fact. In the future they will simply not be booked.

We have a subsequent ask in about the two GC exceptions - and I reiterated in my ask that it sure would be nice to have these two exceptions listed explicitly somewhere on the Owner Dashboard - along with the ability to see which reservations they have been utilized against.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 14, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Waitlists are new to me. I hope people are limited to how many ongoing searches they have, that there is a time limit to when someone can accept or decline, that close to checkin (maybe 15 days) they are no longer in effect, and interesting there is a fee (just new stuff for me). We'll see!


A good guess would be that it will be modeled on the WorldMark waitlist:

4 waitlist slots per ownership
Maximum 14 day period.  Waitlists may, for example, be set up for "1 bedroom for any x number of days within a 14 date period"
Claim a waitlist match within 48 hours from notification, otherwise the waitlist expires.
Waitlists expire 14 days before the first date of the request (15 days makes more sense for Club Wyndham)
No charge (yet?) for claiming a waitlist request


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 14, 2022)

CO skier said:


> A good guess would be that it will be modeled on the WorldMark waitlist:
> 
> 4 waitlist slots per ownership
> Maximum 14 day period.  Waitlists may, for example, be set up for "1 bedroom for any x number of days within a 14 date period"
> ...


Thanks.  I actually think this makes sense:
* Waitlists expire 14 days before the first date of the request (15 days makes more sense for Club Wyndham)
This would award someone on the waitlist a reservation that had to be cancelled at the 15 day mark, before everything becomes free game at 14 (sort of)?


----------



## CO skier (Sep 14, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Thanks.  I actually think this makes sense:
> * Waitlists expire 14 days before the first date of the request (15 days makes more sense for Club Wyndham)
> This would award someone on the waitlist a reservation that had to be cancelled at the 15 day mark, before everything becomes free game at 14 (sort of)?


Exactly

"Cancel by" dates in WorldMark are 30 days, 14 days, or 2 days depending on how far in advance the reservation was booked.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 14, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> the website will proactively prevent owners from adding a GC for reservations that are in the blackout periods.


Will prevent it after using the first two, or prevent it at all and will require a phone call to use the two?


----------



## bryjake (Sep 14, 2022)

I wonder if the wait list will be valid for both developer points and resale points?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 14, 2022)

CO skier said:


> A good guess would be that it will be modeled on the WorldMark waitlist:
> 
> 4 waitlist slots per ownership
> Maximum 14 day period.  Waitlists may, for example, be set up for "1 bedroom for any x number of days within a 14 date period"
> ...



If this already exists for Worldmark owners - and this function made it over intact to the new Worldmark website - there's a good chance this is how it will be implemented for Club Wyndham owners since the code base already exists within the Worldmark website interface and back end.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 14, 2022)

bnoble said:


> Will prevent it after using the first two, or prevent it at all and will require a phone call to use the two?



We just received feedback that the website will track the two GC exceptions - so without knowing details - I'd assume  this means it will prevent it after using the two exceptions - and that the website will be used to facilitate the GC exceptions.  More to come as more details emerge...


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 14, 2022)

bryjake said:


> I wonder if the wait list will be valid for both developer points and resale points?



That's a great question - I'll make the ask...


----------



## CO skier (Sep 14, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> If this already exists for Worldmark owners - and this function made it over intact to the new Worldmark website -


It seems to be working.  I booked a four-night waitlist offer last week for next May.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 14, 2022)

haha. I thought I cleaned up all the wrong emails that happened on my Wyndham account when I purchased a WM account from someone earlier this year.  Yes your are scratching your head wondering why adding a new WM account would change your Wyndham ownership.  There is NO reason why this should have happened but it did. 

So the previous WM owner  was getting my Wyndham and WM emails, like confirmations and the auto cancellation email that WM generated.  I did manage to get my wyndham email fixed for those items, But previous WM owner today got the upcoming changes email.  So apparently there are still more email address to fix at Wyndham.

Why, upon a purchase of a WM account, should my Wyndham account info change is still beyond me.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 14, 2022)

bryjake said:


> I wonder if the wait list will be valid for both developer points and resale points?


It is valid for both in WorldMark.  4 per account, developer or resale credits does not matter.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> haha. I thought I cleaned up all the wrong emails that happened on my Wyndham account when I purchased a WM account from someone earlier this year.  Yes your are scratching your head wondering why adding a new WM account would change your Wyndham ownership.  There is NO reason why this should have happened but it did.
> 
> So the previous WM owner  was getting my Wyndham and WM emails, like confirmations and the auto cancellation email that WM generated.  I did manage to get my wyndham email fixed for those items, But previous WM owner today got the upcoming changes email.  So apparently there are still more email address to fix at Wyndham.
> 
> Why, upon a purchase of a WM account, should my Wyndham account info change is still beyond me.


This is really a completely separate topic (or did you post this as a reply in the wrong thread)?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 14, 2022)

CO skier said:


> This is really a completely separate topic (or did you post this as a reply in the wrong thread)?



No I was commenting that I never got the email.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> No I was commenting that I never got the email.


Maybe we could get a ticket open for that. I rarely get emails.  Sorry to hijack, but it is frustrating (one of those things we seem to accept but really, would be nice to get fixed).


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 14, 2022)

CO skier said:


> It is valid for both in WorldMark.  4 per account, developer or resale credits does not matter.



When one of the four slots is fulfilled or the date passes you can then replace it with another one?

With Worldmark do you get an email confirmation when you set up something on your waitlist? For the owners who aren't getting or consistently getting the emails from Wyndham when this goes live they should do a test. If they get a confirmation that they set up something on the waitlist then they should get the email when they have a match. When one of my ongoing searches in our RCI account finds something I get two, sometimes three, emails a day. It can sometimes be little annoying to get so many emails but you for sure won't miss seeing that many or forget.

I really like the idea of this but I wonder if it will work any better in our system than the VIP automatic upgrades work. You can request that your reservation upgraded but you still better keep looking if you really want and need a larger unit because our system can't be relied on to work the way it's supposed to work. How has your experience been with the waitlist in the Worldmark system? Have you noticed if it works reliably or is inconsistent?


----------



## CO skier (Sep 14, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> When one of the four slots is fulfilled or the date passes you can then replace it with another one?


Yes, four waitlists at a time, no other limit.  Find a better option you want to waitlist?  Cancel one of the four and enter the new waitlist.  There is currently no way to check active waitlist requests other than calling in, so I maintain a super simple spreadsheet with the date the waitlist is entered and the timeframe and unit type(s) waitlisted.  Much easier than calling in from time to time.

Waitlist dates may be duplicated.  Statistically, it is easier to match a waitlist for 3 or 4 dates than all 7 at once, so I enter one waitlist for all 7 (a couple times I got lucky), and one waitlist for the first 3 dates and one waitlist for the second 4 nights.  Most of the time I am looking for Sun. or Mon. through Thursday, so one waitlist for all 4 or 5 nights, then two waitlists for the split.

When entering a waitlist by phone, a likelihood of success from 1-3 is quoted.  1 "Likely", 2 "50-50" chance, 3 "Possible" but have an alternate reserved.  Owners may cancel an existing reservation to reacquire credits to book the waitlist match.  Only a couple of times have I been at a "2" level instead of "1", but I enter waitlists as soon as possible for the tough to book resorts.



Jan M. said:


> With Worldmark do you get an email confirmation when you set up something on your waitlist? For the owners who aren't getting or consistently getting the emails from Wyndham when this goes live they should do a test. If they get a confirmation that they set up something on the waitlist then they should get the email when they have a match. When one of my ongoing searches in our RCI account finds something I get two, sometimes three, emails a day. It can sometimes be little annoying to get so many emails but you for sure won't miss seeing that many or forget.


There is currently no waitlist request confirmation -- only waitlist matches by email or phone, which is set up when the request is placed.  Waitlist requests are entered manually, so errors get made.  I usually call a couple of days after a request to confirm the waitlist request was entered correctly.  There are some reports of waitlist requests "dropping"; I make a fair number of waitlist requests and have never experienced this.




Jan M. said:


> I really like the idea of this but I wonder if it will work any better in our system than the VIP automatic upgrades work. You can request that your reservation upgraded but you still better keep looking if you really want and need a larger unit because our system can't be relied on to work the way it's supposed to work. How has your experience been with the waitlist in the Worldmark system? Have you noticed if it works reliably or is inconsistent?


My waitlist success rate must be better than 90%.  Part of this is due to the fact that about 30% of WorldMark reservations are cancelled at some point.  Quite a few waitlist matches were near the 30 day cancellation deadline.  I have entered waitlist request and received an email about a match within a week.

Owners love, love, love the waitlist, because it works so well.  Club Wyndham owners who spend a lot of time searching for the same reservation over, and over, and over will be amazed at the convenience.


----------



## Manzana (Sep 14, 2022)

For the VIP members. If you put in a wait list request and the reservation becomes available within the discount Window do you get the discount when booking at that date


----------



## auntiepen (Sep 14, 2022)

Can you book worldmark property in new Wyndham website? Im not Worldmark owner. 
I have to call but I was told with new websites I should be able to.  I tried but nothing new still said I have to call.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 14, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> Can you book worldmark property in new Wyndham website? Im not Worldmark owner.
> I have to call but I was told with new websites I should be able to.  I tried but nothing new still said I have to call.


The new website isn't active yet - sometime in October. The email states that owners will be able to search for Worldmark availability, but will still have to call to book it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 14, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> The new website isn't active yet - sometime in October. The email states that owners will be able to search for Worldmark availability, but will still have to call to book it.



Plus it says  "Looking ahead, the option to book a Club Pass reservation online is expected to become available in late 2023".


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Plus it says  "Looking ahead, the option to book a Club Pass reservation online is expected to become available in late 2023".


Ah yes. I'll be interested to see if this update finally gives the ability to "only show resorts I can book" and screen out Worldmark. I know I've been told resale is not a "membership type," but at a certain point they're going to have to prevent me from seeing or booking them no matter what terminology they use to describe my non-retail account.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 15, 2022)

Whatever they have done over the last few days, I cannot see my second account with my log-in, but our daughter can see it with her log-in.  I don't know how to fix that.  It was not a good time for them to ask me to take a survey.  I was beyond frustrated, and the payment system doesn't work for me either.  The paymentus website remembers me as a Shell owner and will not log me into the Wyndham site.  

I was trying to see my point balances.  This is ridiculous.


----------



## Snippy (Sep 15, 2022)

@HitchHiker71   Do you know or are you able to find out if this is a complete system change?   Or, it is an "update" to the system already in existence?   Asking to get my expectations in order.    Complete new system means we should expect nothing at all to work in Oct and Nov.    Update to the system we are currently using means we should expect issues, but most website tasks should proceed as they are now.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 15, 2022)

Snippy said:


> @HitchHiker71   Do you know or are you able to find out if this is a complete system change?   Or, it is an "update" to the system already in existence?   Asking to get my expectations in order.    Complete new system means we should expect nothing at all to work in Oct and Nov.    Update to the system we are currently using means we should expect issues, but most website tasks should proceed as they are now.



It's just product enhancements to the existing website if that's what you're asking.  Wyndham just rolled out this current website in 2020 and are still in the process of moving Worldmark, Shell, and their other timeshare systems to this new system - so it's not going anywhere for a while unless they decide to give up and head in an altogether different direction of course.  The only reason Wyndham is able to provide Club Pass online availability lookups like this is because they recently moved the Worldmark website to the same underlying website system and back end systems (the website itself is running on the Adobe SaaS web/cloud services).  The Worldmark website release notes page was changed yesterday as follows:





Oddly enough I don't see this update on the Worldmark Release Notes webpage today - perhaps they pulled it back again - but it was there and the tracking system I'm using snapshotted the changes per the above listed screenshot.  I'm sure it'll be posted again soon - but point being - this Club Pass online availability searching is being implemented for both Worldmark and Club Wyndham owners.


----------



## vv813 (Sep 15, 2022)

r4rab said:


> It would be nice if VIP received some number of free waitlist transactions


----------



## vv813 (Sep 15, 2022)

shoot it would just be nice if we could get emails from them.  so in other words I think I will also just keep checking availability


----------



## 55plus (Sep 15, 2022)

It's all about the $$$$$$$$


----------



## WManning (Sep 16, 2022)

55plus said:


> It's all about the $$$$$$$$


Always!


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 16, 2022)

r4rab said:


> It would be nice if VIP received some number of free waitlist transactions annually.


Also, it would be nice if the upgrades process was run before granting wishes, when inside the 60 day window.  What would be REALLY nice if they'd tell us when the batch processes are run so that we can be aware of new availability.  Like happens every night at midnight ET.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 16, 2022)

bryjake said:


> I wonder if the wait list will be valid for both developer points and resale points?


Developer only, I hope.  Those with developer points deserve priority.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 16, 2022)

bnoble said:


> That seems reasonable to me. I've always thought of the upgrade as "no one would use this, so you may as well have it."


It should be run after the upgrades are processed.  Remember, each upgrade is a net 0 with regard to inventory.  I get a 2br and I give up a 1br.  Net 0.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 16, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> Also, it would be nice if the upgrades process was run before granting wishes, when inside the 60 day window.  What would be REALLY nice if they'd tell us when the batch processes are run so that we can be aware of new availability.  Like happens every night at midnight ET.


We don't even really know how priority is determined for VIP requested upgrades. I know that prior to implementation it was stated that they were first-come, first-served...but are they actually? It would be nice for Wyndham to spell out how these waitlist fulfillments fall in relation to that, but I'm not holding my breath. Also remember that waitlist requests will be able to be filled anytime at least within the SRP (I don't know about ARP - I'd think technically they could, but I don't know if they will). That means a lot of the time, they won't impact VIP upgrade requests at all.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 16, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> Developer only, I hope.  Those with developer points deserve priority.



And why is that? Maintenance fees that operate the resorts are exactly the same for resale as developer.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 16, 2022)

scootr5 said:


> And why is that? Maintenance fees that operate the resorts are exactly the same for resale as developer.


I agree, although I admit I'm biased. The things that resale points are restricted from are effectively separate programs - VIP, Club Pass, PlusPartners, etc. When it comes to booking Wyndham resorts with resale points, I'm exactly the same as a non-VIP retail owner.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 16, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> I agree, although I admit I'm biased. The things that resale points are restricted from are effectively separate programs - VIP, Club Pass, PlusPartners, etc. When it comes to booking Wyndham resorts with resale points, I'm exactly the same as a non-VIP retail owner.


Excellent explanation.  I'm biased, the other way since I'm 100% developer and VIP.  But, your point is very well taken.


----------



## Pink_Warrior (Sep 16, 2022)

[QUOTE


Cyrus24 said:


> It should be run after the upgrades are processed.  Remember, each upgrade is a net 0 with regard to inventory.  I get a 2br and I give up a 1br.  Net 0.



But is the plan now to not release any new or canceled inventory until after the mid-October changeover? To me it really looks like that is happening. So if you are looking to book something in the next month, too bad so sad for you.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 16, 2022)

I hope Hitchhiker is able to get us some answers about which takes precedence in regards to the waitlist and the automatic upgrades.

Does anyone believe that the block on adding guest names to reservations in the owner priory lists if the owner has used their two exceptions is going to work accurately and reliably? Some owners are already saying they think the system is going so screw this up big time if you've had guest names on reservations while you were also staying at the resort. There are some owners who already keep a notebook or spreadsheet of all their reservations. I think that's something more of us should start doing. It might come in handy if you have to call Owner Care when the system tells you you've already used your two exceptions. It's going to be a nightmare for Owner Care to go back through all the reservations when there is an issue so I strongly suspect we'll get a scripted b.s. answer from them. Just like we do when we call in about the automatic upgrade not working for a reservation. It would be a very good idea to add a guest name to anything on the owner priority lists well before the check in date just in case the system does screw up like we can expect that it will.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 16, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> It would be nice for Wyndham to spell out how these waitlist fulfillments fall in relation to that,


I don't think it matters. Earlier can't hurt, so there's no reason to wait to place a request. If there are more people waiting than units that come available, and I don't get one, that's how it goes.


----------



## Pink_Warrior (Sep 16, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> I hope Hitchhiker is able to get us some answers about which takes precedence in regards to the waitlist and the automatic upgrades.
> 
> Does anyone believe that the block on adding guest names to reservations in the owner priory lists if the owner has used their two exceptions is going to work accurately and reliably? Some owners are already saying they think the system is going so screw this up big time if you're had guest names on reservations while you were also staying at the resort. There are some owners who already keep a notebook or spreadsheet of all their reservations. I think that's something more of us should start doing. It might come in handy if you have to call Owner Care when the system tells you you've already used your two exceptions. It's going to be a nightmare for Owner Care to go back through all the reservations when there is an issue so I strongly suspect we'll get a scripted b.s. answer from them. Just like we do when we call in about the automatic upgrade not working for a reservation. It would be a very good idea to add a guest name to anything on the owner priority lists well before the check in date just in case the system does screw up like we can expect that it will.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 16, 2022)

Pink_Warrior said:


> But is the plan now to not release any new or canceled inventory until after the mid-October changeover? To me it really looks like that is happening. So if you are looking to book something in the next month, too bad so sad for you.


 What are you seeing that makes you think this is already happening - that is, that cancellations aren't coming back into inventory at all? And what do you mean by "new" inventory?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 16, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> What are you seeing that makes you think this is already happening - that is, that cancellations aren't coming back into inventory at all? And what do you mean by "new" inventory?


It's impossible to know on cancellations coming back.  Unless you check every minute for days on end.  In regard to upgrades, other than instant upgrades, I have a lot of data to suggest that post reservation upgrades are not happening right now.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 16, 2022)

bryjake said:


> I wonder if the wait list will be valid for both developer points and resale points?



From what I've gathered, the Waitlist function will not be limited based on how points were purchased, but once the match is made all normal booking rules will apply as they do today.  As we all know, rules are subject to change in the future.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 16, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> I hope Hitchhiker is able to get us some answers about which takes precedence in regards to the waitlist and the automatic upgrades.
> 
> Does anyone believe that the block on adding guest names to reservations in the owner priory lists if the owner has used their two exceptions is going to work accurately and reliably? Some owners are already saying they think the system is going so screw this up big time if you've had guest names on reservations while you were also staying at the resort. There are some owners who already keep a notebook or spreadsheet of all their reservations. I think that's something more of us should start doing. It might come in handy if you have to call Owner Care when the system tells you you've already used your two exceptions. It's going to be a nightmare for Owner Care to go back through all the reservations when there is an issue so I strongly suspect we'll get a scripted b.s. answer from them. Just like we do when we call in about the automatic upgrade not working for a reservation. It would be a very good idea to add a guest name to anything on the owner priority lists well before the check in date just in case the system does screw up like we can expect that it will.



The ask has been made - we'll see what if anything I can get back.  Please keep in mind that everything we're discussing here is for an as yet to be released feature - so there will be limited information available prior to the actual feature release.  Based upon my real world experience with product management and agile sprint based software development, this is because the code for the new feature has yet to be finalized and has not yet been through final unit testing and UAT, and is therefore subject to change until the code has been finalized shortly before official feature release.  Point being, there will be some questions that Wyndham won't be able to answer until we get closer to the actual feature release -after which I would expect a subsequent email announcement, hopefully with some links to online videos/training for the new features.


----------



## r4rab (Sep 16, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The ask has been made - we'll see what if anything I can get back.  Please keep in mind that everything we're discussing here is for an as yet to be released feature - so there will be limited information available prior to the actual feature release.  Based upon my real world experience with product management and agile sprint based software development, this is because the code for the new feature has yet to be finalized and has not yet been through final unit testing and UAT, and is therefore subject to change until the code has been finalized shortly before official feature release.  Point being, there will be some questions that Wyndham won't be able to answer until we get closer to the actual feature release -after which I would expect a subsequent email announcement, hopefully with some links to online videos/training for the new features.



I'm not sure Wyndham IT utilizes unit testing, CIT, UAT or anything else with the word "test" in it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 16, 2022)

r4rab said:


> I'm not sure Wyndham IT utilizes unit testing, CIT, UAT or anything else with the word "test" in it.


I'm in UAT this week for my day job.  I am sure if they are doing any of those testings cycles, they are not doing it well.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 16, 2022)

CO skier said:


> Yes, four waitlists at a time, no other limit.  Find a better option you want to waitlist?  Cancel one of the four and enter the new waitlist.  There is currently no way to check active waitlist requests other than calling in, so I maintain a super simple spreadsheet with the date the waitlist is entered and the timeframe and unit type(s) waitlisted.  Much easier than calling in from time to time.
> 
> Waitlist dates may be duplicated.  Statistically, it is easier to match a waitlist for 3 or 4 dates than all 7 at once, so I enter one waitlist for all 7 (a couple times I got lucky), and one waitlist for the first 3 dates and one waitlist for the second 4 nights.  Most of the time I am looking for Sun. or Mon. through Thursday, so one waitlist for all 4 or 5 nights, then two waitlists for the split.
> 
> ...



To paraphrase a former President, "Never underestimate Wyndham's ability to eff things up."

Great post!  I hope things turn out to work as well as at WorldMark.


----------



## geerlijd (Sep 17, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Whatever they have done over the last few days, I cannot see my second account with my log-in, but our daughter can see it with her log-in. I don't know how to fix that. It was not a good time for them to ask me to take a survey. I was beyond frustrated, and the payment system doesn't work for me either. The paymentus website remembers me as a Shell owner and will not log me into the Wyndham site.
> 
> I was trying to see my point balances. This is ridiculous.


We have two logins for our account. My wife's original login still works, but I need to use my full email address to login. I got an email explaining this a couple days after my login stopped working earlier this week. Try your email address with the password you have setup, that is working on my account. At some point, I assume my wife's login will be converted to her email address as well (a couple days before they notify us of the change)


----------



## frankf3 (Sep 18, 2022)

Don't mean to hijack this thread, but I wonder why Wyndham focuses on so called enhancements rather than fixing significant bugs.   Today, I was looking at a couple of potential reservations.   Happened to look at Clearwater, see there is availability this coming week.  Try to book and get "OOPS...something unexpected just happened".   Try different dates same week, same result.   Jump ahead to July 2023 and try to make a reservation for arrival 18th.  Shows availability.   Same error when trying to book.   The reservation system that faces off to us is both a timeshare and an IT atrocity.   Like so many others here, I also work in IT.  If the systems I'm accountable for were this unreliable and had this many public facing failures, I'd be looking for another job.   @HitchHiker71 - any chance you can get the Wyndham IT team to prioritize permanently resolving these nonsense errors?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## amycurl (Oct 10, 2022)

How many vacation/rest breaks does the Wyndham website get? I mean, it barely functions when it's fully "on duty", based on reports from TUGgers.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 11, 2022)

Seems to be more issues with ghost availability - nights that show up as available but when you try to book 'something unexpected just happened'. Has me concerned that it's related to the new changes. One would to like to think it'll get better, not worse with the release tomorrow.  But then again, historically wishful thinking hasn't served us well.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 11, 2022)

amycurl said:


> How many vacation/rest breaks does the Wyndham website get? I mean, it barely functions when it's fully "on duty", based on reports from TUGgers.



When utilizing an agile sprint development approach - you can of course postpone sprint releases - but as a general rule - the entire concept of agile sprints is to iteratively and persistently update the cloud environments (CI/CD = Continuous Integration/Continuous Delivery).  Wyndham currently utilizes bi-weekly or twice monthly sprint releases (not entirely sure which), and generally one sprint is dedicated to bug fixes, and the second sprint is dedicated to product enhancement feature releases/updates.  The back office team, which is largely disparate from the front office DT (digital transformation) website team, maintains their own release schedule - which I believe is once a month in comparison.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 11, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Seems to be more issues with ghost availability - nights that show up as available but when you try to book 'something unexpected just happened'. Has me concerned that it's related to the new changes. One would to like to think it'll get better, not worse with the release tomorrow.  But then again, historically wishful thinking hasn't served us well.
> View attachment 66396



Based upon my past investigations on ghost inventory like this, these issues are primarily back office related and don't have anything to do with the actual front office website team/code itself.  The website is attempting to do something with inventory that the back end is showing as available - but then when the website system attempts to actually reserve that inventory - the back office system says "no - go away" and therefore the front office system comes back with the legendary "Ooops - something unexpected just happened."


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 11, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Based upon my past investigations on ghost inventory like this, these issues are primarily back office related and don't have anything to do with the actual front office website team/code itself.  The website is attempting to do something with inventory that the back end is showing as available - but then when the website system attempts to actually reserve that inventory - the back office system says "no - go away" and therefore the front office system comes back with the legendary "Ooops - something unexpected just happened."


I’m having this problem now. Trying to book Bonnet Creek next October. Plenty of availability for most room types is showing available but when I select anything other than a 1 bedroom deluxe,  I get the “Oops” error.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 11, 2022)

amycurl said:


> How many vacation/rest breaks does the Wyndham website get? I mean, it barely functions when it's fully "on duty", based on reports from TUGgers.



They are likely doing weekly deployments to the website, or maybe every other week.  But that is the development world for most customer facing apps and websites.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 12, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Based upon my past investigations on ghost inventory like this, these issues are primarily back office related and don't have anything to do with the actual front office website team/code itself.  The website is attempting to do something with inventory that the back end is showing as available - but then when the website system attempts to actually reserve that inventory - the back office system says "no - go away" and therefore the front office system comes back with the legendary "Ooops - something unexpected just happened."





Rolltydr said:


> I’m having this problem now. Trying to book Bonnet Creek next October. Plenty of availability for most room types is showing available but when I select anything other than a 1 bedroom deluxe,  I get the “Oops” error.



I'd say it pretty key the back end and front end be communicating with each other, now more than ever? How are they going to hold a wait listed reservation while someone has 48 hours to decide if they want it? 

I think it is far worse in recent days (week or so maybe than it has been. Getting to the point where it's not usable. Why bother looking for something if more often than not, you get the oops?


----------



## Snippy (Oct 12, 2022)

Wyndham says they are responding to owners.    I'm sure not feeling heard.   What can we do that will get Wyndham's attention?  

- I booked a unit a week ago that was  2 days prior to check in.  Got a call from the resort stating that the system allowed many owners to book a 3br when none existed.  Seriously!  This is inexcusable.  
- I spent 1.5 hours this week on hold getting Paymentus team to answer the phone.  I then could see that the August autopay was not charged correctly, and I was assessed 2 late fees.  As Oct was now 2 months late.  The rep said she was only allowed to credit one late fee.  I've been on accurate autopay for years.
- This month I received a payment confirmation for someone I've never heard of.  
- last week I received 11 emails letting me know that the movie theatre at Indio was going to be closed during the day on Oct 6.  (I stayed at Indio one time for 1 night about 5 years ago)
- the next day I received 3 emails letting me know that Karaoke was cancelled at Ocean Boulevard.  (I've never stayed at Ocean Boulevard)
- Oh - reduced qty guest certificates
- I dread checking email and my mailbox as I've stayed for 3 large point stays this year, but shared 14 short stays with extended family.  I'm waiting for a "commercial use" letter.  My personal use has been 70% of my points.  
- I'm so frustrating with the spinning, spinning, and clicking, clicking to progress through the pages and pages of big pictures, but little data.
- and yes, the "oops" message is oh - so - frustrating.  
.
What is the best method to be heard?  I've used the feedback link on a regular basis.  Is there an address where we can send a written letter?  Any other ideas?  I love our Wyndham stays, but I hate the new management choices.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2022)

Paymentus sucks.  They sent emails to us with the wrong name attached as the billing name for the account.  No such person on our account, not even a similar name to any of the 7 of us on the account.  Stupid Wyndham!


----------



## troy12n (Oct 12, 2022)

> Paymentus sucks.  They sent emails to us with the wrong name attached as the billing name for the account.  No such person on our account, not even a similar name to any of the *7 of us on the account*. Stupid Wyndham!



Count me as one of the people who had zero problems with the cutover... but then again, I don't have 30 contracts with dozens of "people" on the contract. I can just imagine what an absolute horror show some of your accounts are... on so many levels. 

Mine never stopped working, the first month of the cutover, the payment occurred a few days later than it normally did, but has happened on time ever since. I never had to log in to change or enter my credit card info, it just copied over just fine. The only thing I needed to do was call to have my password reset, which was a very quick process. But after logging in, I found I didn't have to do anything. 

I'm sure the fact that my account is not complicated contributed to that. It isn't a cobbled together mess of contracts passed around like hot potatoes.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 12, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> I’m having this problem now. Trying to book Bonnet Creek next October. Plenty of availability for most room types is showing available but when I select anything other than a 1 bedroom deluxe,  I get the “Oops” error.



Hmmm.  You're attempting to book in the ARP window then - see if you can reproduce the issue within the SRP window vs the ARP window.  We have seen issues in the past when booking in ARP becomes a problem under certain scenarios - this jogged my memory so wanted to ensure we're not seeing a regression bug in this respect.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 12, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Paymentus sucks.  They sent emails to us with the wrong name attached as the billing name for the account.  No such person on our account, not even a similar name to any of the 7 of us on the account.  Stupid Wyndham!



It doesn't really have anything to do with PaymentUS itself - it has to do with Wyndham's back office database/data integrity issues.  The reality is that these same discrepancies existed all along behind the scenes within your account - you just had no idea about them prior to the PaymentUS third party implementation because you could never see them before.  At least now we know - and can then call into the finance hotline and get these issues reported and corrected for our accounts.  Agree that it is not good - but at least now we know about it and can do something about it when we see the bad data.

For my part - so far so good in the billing dept at least with respect to my account.  My wife’s CC was closed due to fraud charges sometime last month, which was the card number that we had always been using for the Wyndham MF autopay.  So I ended up having to use the PaymentUS portal to reconfigure our autopay settings.  Our MF typically hits on the 12th of each month - and I did receive the payment email confirmation - which shows the correct last four digits of my updated CC - but I don’t see the charge on my actual card yet - nor any temporary authorized transaction just yet - so I will have to check again each day to ensure that the payment actually hit the new CC before I will be able to say that using the portal to update the Autopay settings actually worked.  I do also still see discrepancies in my list of contracts on the portal - and to date I’ve seen these discrepancies in what the portal displays vary over time whenever I login periodically to view the portal.  These discrepancies don’t appear to have any material impact on my billing - but it’s definitely confusing for owners to see these data integrity issues front and center in the new portal - so I will keep reporting these discrepancies to my contacts in the finance team for review until I see this new UI properly reflect what it should.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 12, 2022)

troy12n said:


> Mine never stopped working, the first month of the cutover, the payment occurred a few days later than it normally did, but has happened *on time ever since*.


All two times?     

Mine has always worked correctly (if I ignore the 4 cent difference, which I do, gives me a good laugh), does that make me even better than you?


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 12, 2022)

Just a reminder for everyone to screenshot anything you think is important, because you just never know!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2022)

troy12n said:


> Count me as one of the people who had zero problems with the cutover... but then again, I don't have 30 contracts with dozens of "people" on the contract. I can just imagine what an absolute horror show some of your accounts are... on so many levels.
> 
> Mine never stopped working, the first month of the cutover, the payment occurred a few days later than it normally did, but has happened on time ever since. I never had to log in to change or enter my credit card info, it just copied over just fine. The only thing I needed to do was call to have my password reset, which was a very quick process. But after logging in, I found I didn't have to do anything.
> 
> I'm sure the fact that my account is not complicated contributed to that. It isn't a cobbled together mess of contracts passed around like hot potatoes.


I should be allowed to tell people the problem I have with Paymentus without you attacking me personally.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 12, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Seems to be more issues with ghost availability - nights that show up as available but when you try to book 'something unexpected just happened'. Has me concerned that it's related to the new changes. One would to like to think it'll get better, not worse with the release tomorrow. But then again, historically wishful thinking hasn't served us well.
> View attachment 66396



This is definitely possible. The front and back office teams use different sprint release windows without a doubt. So if the back office team had a sprint release last week for example - and the front office team isn’t releasing until this evening - sometimes I’ve seen discrepancies like this during the time between the two windows. Let’s keep an eye on this and report back after the outage window overnight tonight to see if these same issues recur after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Oct 12, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> My wife’s CC was closed due to fraud charges sometime last month, which was the card number that we had always been using for the Wyndham MF autopay.



Hunh.  We may be in a similar/related situation.  Your autopay card wasn’t a WR Chase card with
exactly one fraudulent charge of *one* dollar somewhere in Mexico, was it?

Chase forced us to close the card; we had no choice.  And then we had the updating paymentus
regimen to go thru - including the lovely 45 minute hold.  Sigh.

At least our misery appreciates your company.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

Testing out the new site. Two-factor setup worked. Logged out and back in - worked. I clicked the box to not challenge this device (iOS Chrome browser) again. Logged out and back in - I was challenged again. But at least the login was otherwise working. [EDIT: On my laptop (Windows 10 Chrome browser) the request not to challenge device worked, at least for an immediate log out and log in again.]

A glitch (possibly part of the phantom inventory) - I went to see if I could add nights to a reservation. Usually it will just say it can’t. This time it gave me the calendar, I selected a new check-in date, and then Something Unexpected Just Happened.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 13, 2022)

Updates are so much fun  and are needed until you try to use them. LOL


----------



## Mary W (Oct 13, 2022)

So much for "improvements" to the website!  This morning it says "You have no upcoming vacations."  We actually have 14 vacations booked. We'll see how long it takes for this bug to be fixed...


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

The drop-down list to choose a resort for the waitlist is only kind of alphabetical, and kind of random. And I can’t find Ocean Ridge and I don’t know if I’m just skimming past it or if it’s not on there.


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 13, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Hmmm.  You're attempting to book in the ARP window then - see if you can reproduce the issue within the SRP window vs the ARP window.  We have seen issues in the past when booking in ARP becomes a problem under certain scenarios - this jogged my memory so wanted to ensure we're not seeing a regression bug in this respect.


I just got in for the first time after the upgrade. After ensuring all my reservations were still there, I tried the booking at Bonnet Creek again for next October. Same “OOPS” result. I then went back and tried a few within the SRP window. Worked great. So, I started working backwards from the ARP window. What I found was that could book within the ARP window with a checkin date up to September 14, 2023. I could not book anything larger than a 1 bedroom deluxe, and sometimes not even that, with a checkin date of 9/14/23 or later. So, nothing beyond 11 months out. I am Silver VIP and using developer points. I also tried Majestic Sun with the exact same results.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

In my account under Vacations and Waitlist, where on my phone there were two tabs - vacations, and waitlist - on my laptop it is only giving me my vacations (which at least didn't disappear!) and not the waitlist tab and no option to set one up from there.

Everything seems very slow and sometimes hangs (based on my laptop now). To view my transaction history in my Points Summary, I had to switch the dropdown to a different year and back to the current year (the current year didn't load initially, just spun). A resort search is locking up. (Admittedly, I'm using functions I don't typically use that often because I'm trying to test things out so maybe they're always this slow. But the locking up is bad.) Edit: the resort search eventually resolved after telling my browser several times to keep trying, but it didn't return results - only all resorts. Starting will all Worldmark, lol.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

So to expand on this - doing a resort (map) search, either from the dashboard or the resorts menu, even with a date and location seems to return *all* resorts. The results list starts with Worldmark (which, mind you, I can't book), then rolls down to Wyndham. For the search I did, the Wyndham resorts all showed as no availability for my dates, though spot-checking by clicking through to the calendar indicated there was indeed availability at some/most.

It was then that I realized part of the reason the search was taking so long is it's searching availability at Worldmark now. It would be helpful to have a filter to be able to exclude Club Pass resorts for those of us who can't/don't want to book them. [EDIT: Sometimes the "only show resorts I can book" filter appears as an option (it didn't when I first posted this), but when checked it doesn't exclude the Worldmark resorts, even though on the individual resort pages it recognizes that I can't book them.]


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Resale only accounts are not a membership type, resale is only a contract type.


Looks like resale only has graduated to a membership type...



(This is on a Worldmark/Club Pass resort where the calendar link would normally be.)


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 13, 2022)

I can't book with resale points. If I go to the resort page, the drop down only allows developer, won't let me select resale. Tried with chrome, firefox, safari on macbook and also on cell phone.
I can book with developer points, points protection now defaults on and really makes it look like you need to purchase, but you can unselect and move on without purchasing.
I called and the VC was able to book with resale points (and reported my issue), very knowledgable/helpful. Booking with VC she also pushed points protection (more than they used to).
I see the Vacations and Waitlist tab, I see my upcoming vacations, I don't see a way to create a waitlist (but if we figure out how, I guess we'll see it here - 3 to a page, lol - that's my guess).

Note, the first time I went to the website (on each browser) I was halfway logged in. Couldn't do much of anything, couldn't see upcoming vacations, I could see my points summary. I logged out, logged back in (using 2 factor authentication) and it seems like everything is there (just noting in case people are thinking their reservations aren't there).
Yes hanging, spinning, etc.

Always wonder what they do when they do these upgrades. Why would points protection update with this and why is the developer/resale dropdown messed up?  Thankful 2 factor authentication is working. Pretty sure other owners on the account will be okay, too, based on how mine worked and the credentials/options I was given. I haven't played much, but not sure I can change my mode of authentication now that I have selected one.

I see your comments now on resale - maybe explains why they touched it (not why it's messed up). And I forgot about Worldmark being online now, will take a look at that. Thanks!!


----------



## GRapuser (Oct 13, 2022)

The new login worked fine for me with the multiple-authentication. When I first tried searching at about 7:20, the results included all Worldmark Resorts followed by Associate Resorts (some of which included Outrigger Resorts that I didn't think were even still in the system) and then Club Wyndham resorts. When I tried again at 9 am, searching for Tampa, FL only returned the Clearwater location.

I didn't see an option for the waitlist on my desktop, so I called in and spoke to a Vacation Specialist. Surprisingly, I got in after only about a 5 minute wait and was able to make a waitlist request for February. The rep had to put me on hold two or three times to double-check the info that he needed, but I was able to make the request successfully. Now, when I log into the website on my  phone, I can see my request under the Waitlist tab for future vacations and waitlists. It ranks my request as a 1, which it says means that it has a high likelihood of being fulfilled. 

I am pleasantly shocked that, so far at least, the system seems to be working the way that it is supposed to with only the glitches in the property search and displaying waitlist on a desktop using a Chrome browser.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> and why is the developer/resale dropdown messed up?


I bet it's because of Worldmark/Club Pass. Even though you can't actually book it online, it does apparently search for it now. And it does recognize that I can't book it (as a resale-only owner) on the individual resort pages for the Club Pass resorts, even though it doesn't seem to recognize that when it apparently searches every single Worldmark resort when I'm doing a resort search.

But in short, it's probably related.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

GRapuser said:


> displaying waitlist on a desktop using a Chrome browser.


I just tried Microsoft Edge on my Windows laptop and the waitlist shows up.


----------



## GRapuser (Oct 13, 2022)

The waitlist showed up on my desktop when I switched to Firefox. It may be a matter of having to clear my browser cache on Chrome.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

GRapuser said:


> It ranks my request as a 1, which it says means that it has a high likelihood of being fulfilled.


Questioning their method here as I just set up a waitlist for SeaWatch in a 3 or 4 BR presidential (of which there is only one of each) for next Memorial Day, and it also ranked it a 1.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 13, 2022)

I was having the same issues people are reporting first thing. None of my vacations were showing up, the menu item which was supposed to say "Vacations and Waitlists" just said vacations. I use Chrome exclusively. I logged out, cleared cache and logged back in and now everything is displaying properly, all my vacations are still there (I am leaving for 2 weeks next Friday, so I was initially worried). 

I have not tried to use the waitlist yet, so I don't know if it's functioning or not.

One comment, I will say, Worldmark has had waitlist capabilities for a long time, and to my knowledge does not charge you an additional fee, as Wyndham is charging $30, which to me seems kind of nickel and dime. They should throw in a certain number of waitlists for VIP based on levels. 

But by and large, I am glad to see this functionality come to Wyndham.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 13, 2022)

GRapuser said:


> The waitlist showed up on my desktop when I switched to Firefox. It may be a matter of having to clear my browser cache on Chrome.


Thank you. I see it in Firefox (and am spinning in Chrome, but at least I know there is hope).  Also thankful it looks like it'll default to vacations and we can view the waitlist if we choose to.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 13, 2022)

In regards to earlier conversation, @HitchHiker71 and @rickandcindy23,  the earliest date I can select for the waitlist is 60 days out (we are VIP Founders, maybe that'll be different for other membership types, that would be interesting to know).


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> In regards to earlier conversation, @HitchHiker71 and @rickandcindy23,  the earliest date I can select for the waitlist is 60 days out (we are VIP Founders, maybe that'll be different for other membership types, that would be interesting to know).
> 
> View attachment 66467


Same thing for me (non-VIP, so the other end of the spectrum).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 13, 2022)

I booked with developer points for this year (I only have dev left), transaction history shows it used resale for this year (and now resale points for 2022 are negative).


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> So to expand on this - doing a resort (map) search, either from the dashboard or the resorts menu, even with a date and location seems to return *all* resorts. The results list starts with Worldmark (which, mind you, I can't book), then rolls down to Wyndham. For the search I did, the Wyndham resorts all showed as no availability for my dates, though spot-checking by clicking through to the calendar indicated there was indeed availability at some/most.
> 
> It was then that I realized part of the reason the search was taking so long is it's searching availability at Worldmark now. It would be helpful to have a filter to be able to exclude Club Pass resorts for those of us who can't/don't want to book them. [EDIT: Sometimes the "only show resorts I can book" filter appears as an option (it didn't when I first posted this), but when checked it doesn't exclude the Worldmark resorts, even though on the individual resort pages it recognizes that I can't book them.]


I am happy/sad* to report that the issue of a search returning *all* resorts is only a problem on Chrome, because when I went back to Edge it is actually returning the results I asked for. Except for when I try to exclude resorts I can't book, it still shows me Worldmark. (But at least it's like 3 in a limited region, and not 100+ across the globe.)

Also, someone on FB who says they should be able to book Worldmark is seeing "not available for your membership" about the Worldmark resorts in their search results. Can someone here who isn't resale only and is using a browser that returns good search results check to see what it tells you?

* Happy because at least it works on some browsers. Sad because I'd rather just be able to use Chrome for everything instead of having to switch to Edge/Firefox to use Wyndham.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 13, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> I am happy/sad* to report that the issue of a search returning *all* resorts is only a problem on Chrome, because when I went back to Edge it is actually returning the results I asked for. Except for when I try to exclude resorts I can't book, it still shows me Worldmark. (But at least it's like 3 in a limited region, and not 100+ across the globe.)
> 
> Also, someone on FB who says they should be able to book Worldmark is seeing "not available for your membership" about the Worldmark resorts in their search results. Can someone here who isn't resale only and is using a browser that returns good search results check to see what it tells you?
> 
> * Happy because at least it works on some browsers. Sad because I'd rather just be able to use Chrome for everything instead of having to switch to Edge/Firefox to use Wyndham.


It looks like I can search and see availability. But then says to call.  I'm not a ClubPass user (don't expect to be) so maybe not doing this right. I picked Ocean Walk (because it has Wyndham and Worldmark).  If there is something specific you want me to try, let me know.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 13, 2022)

> Also, someone on FB who says they should be able to book Worldmark is seeing "not available for your membership" about the Worldmark resorts in their search results.



I'm retail only, and it's showing the same thing for me. But it really doesn't matter, as you can't book Worldmark directly from the website anyway, you have to call. You can't even check availability from the website. But it's always been that way. Any time you want to use club pass you have to call.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Oct 13, 2022)

Could not get to the waitlist via Chrome on the PC or via Safari on the phone.  I did get there via Google on the phone.  I put in 2 requests.  One as a test and one as something I really want.  It would be crazy, however, if I could actually get Daytona during the 500.  It would kill me to cancel, but, sharing via GC with family/friend would most certainly get me a nasty gram from Wyndham.


----------



## bweltsch (Oct 13, 2022)

I cannot access RCI through the Wyndham site. I get a 
*405 Method Not Allowed*
error message.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

troy12n said:


> I'm retail only, and it's showing the same thing for me. But it really doesn't matter, as you can't book Worldmark directly from the website anyway, you have to call. You can't even check availability from the website. But it's always been that way. Any time you want to use club pass you have to call.


One of the features of this website release was supposed to be the ability to check Club Pass availability (but still have to call to book). But if it tells you it's not available for your membership type, obviously that's not entirely working.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 13, 2022)

This just got me thinking, what order things will be delivered in. 

If there's an existing reservation which a VIP owner has an upgrade request for, would a waitlist request supersede it?

Would VIP owners potentially lose an upgrade opportunity to fulfil a waitlist request?


----------



## GRapuser (Oct 13, 2022)

My guess is that is why the waitlist only lets you make requests 60 days or more out. Inside that window the inventory goes to VIP upgrades.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 13, 2022)

> One of the features of this website release was supposed to be the ability to check Club Pass availability (but still have to call to book). But if it tells you it's not available for your membership type, obviously that's not entirely working.



Yeah, i'm full retail, and have used club pass before, so I know i'm entitled to it, so something must be wrong. 

I didn't know we would have the ability to check Worldmark availability, that is nice if/when they make it work


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 13, 2022)

bweltsch said:


> I cannot access RCI through the Wyndham site. I get a
> *405 Method Not Allowed*
> error message.



I get the same error using Chrome and Edge.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 13, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> Questioning their method here as I just set up a waitlist for SeaWatch in a 3 or 4 BR presidential (of which there is only one of each) for next Memorial Day, and it also ranked it a 1.



What leads you to believe that is incorrect? Until we have a sample of data to test, it is perfectly plausible (as are my two waitlist requests for New Orleans during Mardi Gras weekend that both are ranked with a 1).


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 13, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> The drop-down list to choose a resort for the waitlist is only kind of alphabetical, and kind of random. And I can’t find Ocean Ridge and I don’t know if I’m just skimming past it or if it’s not on there.



It seems like there are some resorts that aren't on this list without a doubt.  I will make a note - let's start to create an itemized list for reporting purposes.


Website FunctionReported issueNotes/Description/Remediation recommendationWaitlistNot all resorts appear in the drop-down list.  Is this by design?  Ocean Ridge doesn't appear in the list for example.Provide documentation if not all resorts are participating in the Waitlist function and/or ensure all resorts are actually listedMFA configurationSome users are reporting issues not being able to login even after clearing browser caches and across multiple browsers/devices - receiving a "account is not active" or "something unexpected happened" dialog boxes - in some cases these errors appear to be intermittentInvestigate the intermittent nature of these reported issues and resolveMFA configurationSome users are reporting issues not being able to login such as "password not valid" even when using the same password their account has always utilizedRCI access issueSome users are reporting an Error 405 Method Not Allowed when attempting to launch into the RCI website from the Owner DashboardInvestigate and fix the RCI launch mechanismReservation DetailsReservation details no longer displays which points bucket - developer vs resaleRegression bug - restore the identifier for the points type used to fulfill the reservationMonthly Availability CalendarFor hybrid VIP owners - Resale - while in the drop-down list - cannot be selected - owners are therefore unable to book resale transactions for any resorts via the monthly availability calendar functionRegression bug - restore the ability to actually choose "Resale" and make online reservations for hybrid VIP ownersPoints ProtectionThe step when booking a reservation for Points Protection should be opt-out by default.  The current default is now opt-in - the checkbox is enabled by default.Club Pass - Worldmark Monthly Availability Calendar When using the new Worldmark monthly availability calendar - you must choose an explicit room type from the drop-down list and there is no "All Suites" option that Club Wyndham monthly availability calendars offer.  Not having an "All suites" option makes searching for general availability at a Worldmark resort tedious and time consuming - especially for resorts that have a large number of room types to choose from.

Just reply to my post here and add to the table above and we'll keep this going for reported issues...I'll take care of wordsmithing anything before sending this along to Wyndham IT of course.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Oct 13, 2022)

troy12n said:


> This just got me thinking, what order things will be delivered in.
> 
> If there's an existing reservation which a VIP owner has an upgrade request for, would a waitlist request supersede it?
> 
> Would VIP owners potentially lose an upgrade opportunity to fulfil a waitlist request?


They will never tell us the order or the timing.  If the waitlisted item becomes available inside the upgrade window, my gut tells me that the waitlist will be processed before any upgrades.  It seems that Wyndham has done just about everything possible to take benefits away from VIP's.  There will come a point, when no one will want to be an owner of developer or VIP points.


----------



## Lillypad (Oct 13, 2022)

The information is out there. This link will answer some of these questions. Interesting is the term "Pro Tip". Perhaps the new verbiage for loopholes









						Club Wyndham Waitlist
					

If you can't find availaibilty at a Club Wyndham resort, add yourself to the waitlist to be notified if a vacation reservation at that property opens up.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## 55plus (Oct 13, 2022)

The website update screwed my account up. Customer Care isn't any help. I'm suppose to wait and see if it fixes itself.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

Lillypad said:


> Interesting is the term "Pro Tip". Perhaps the new verbiage for loopholes


If Wyndham publishes it, by definition it's not a loophole. It's similar to the way it works in RCI, to modify an ongoing search while keeping your place in line. The issue here is that it appears one must call to do it.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Not all resorts appear in the drop-down list. Is this by design? Ocean Ridge doesn't appear in the list for example.



Looks like the FAQ addresses the missing resorts.  However, it would be nice if they properly alphabetized the resorts (to match the order on p348-49 of the directory). It's obvious the waitlist of resorts was preexisting and done manually, as Grand Palms is alphabetized where Plantation would have been lol.



Lillypad said:


> The information is out there. This link will answer some of these questions. Interesting is the term "Pro Tip". Perhaps the new verbiage for loopholes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## troy12n (Oct 13, 2022)

@HitchHiker71 I would also add the issue (which may or may not be an actual issue) of Worldmark properties showing up as "Not available for this membership type" for some Retail owners


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 13, 2022)

You would ONLY waitlist if there was NO inventory available.  WL is not available if unit type/dates are available already.  Is WL priority based on Date of request that WL was placed.  I assume so.

Clearly if WL was created in the first place,  NO units had to be available for the unit type/dates you requested.  So what needs to change on Priority on WL handling when cancelled inventory gets added back in.

It would logicially make sense to me, IMO, that priority would be to fill Waitlists over Upgrades. Based on time and date of WL request.  You request during SRP you pay SRP prices,  you request during ERP discount window  for VIP and you get matched you pay prevailing point priced offered at time of request placement.  However WL are processed in order of date/time request was made.  So just because you request in ERP it could match with someone who requested in SRP, and they would get.

Again in my opinion, the Upgrade function should happen AFTER the WL process is run.  The intention was to give away upgrades when there was no demand for that unit type.  WL creates a demand.  So Any unit type/dates not needed by WL go back into the process of potential Upgrades, if no upgrades match, then they go back into Inventory. 

However WE KNOW the current automatic upgrade process is NOT working as advertized, so I don't expect much hope for the WL process.  But wyndham decided to cut off waitlist at the 2 month mark, so that eliminates rying to figure out if a discount applied or not, or trying to rejig unit upgrade batch that is NOT working right today. 

Business Rules folks,  You have to have them all thought out and written in order for IT to automate them.  Not a wyndham strong point with some topics.

Generally today I book 75% of my reservations during ERP discount window.  Today that inventory is available,  If there was a WL on it, it would not be available so NO WL requests are not going to take out of inventory reservations that I would otherwise be targeting.

Haven't tried it yet, just watched the quick video.  Does it let you have to select ANY 2 BR or can you specific the TYPE of 2 BR you will only accept?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 13, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> It seems like there are some resorts that aren't on this list without a doubt.  I will make a note - let's start to create an itemized list for reporting purposes.
> 
> 
> Website FunctionReported issueNotes/Description/Remediation recommendationWaitlistNot all resorts appear in the drop-down list.  Is this by design?  Ocean Ridge doesn't appear in the list for example.Provide documentation if not all resorts are participating in the Waitlist function and/or ensure all resorts are actually listedMFA configurationSome users are reporting issues not being able to login even after clearing browser caches and across multiple browsers/devices - receiving a "account is not active" dialog boxMFA configurationSome users are reporting issues not being able to login such as "password not valid" even when using the same password their account has always utilizedRCI access issueSome users are reporting an Error 405 Method Not Allowed when attempting to launch into the RCI website from the Owner DashboardInvestigate and fix the RCI launch mechanism
> ...


Can't book with resale points (can call and do so).
Booked with developer points and transaction history and points summary shows resale points were used (and since I didn't have any 2022 resale points, my resale point balance is negative).


----------



## troy12n (Oct 13, 2022)

Regarding automatic upgrades not working, I recently got two of them in the past month. A 1BR suite upgraded to 2BR DLX at SeaWatch, and a 1BR DLX upgraded to 2BR DLX at Governors Green. Both were NOT instant upgrades, I got them between a week and 2 weeks after booking. I have also had several recent instant upgrades. 

I know it seemed like they were not working for a while, but i've had at least 4 this year, more often than not. 

Most of my bookings too are inside the discount window, and most of my upgrades ARE instant upgrades.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 13, 2022)

Instant Upgrades always worked, it was the background update process that had been very unpredicable @troy12n .  

I would welcome news that it is working better, but I have seen too many situations were I had a unit with a request to upgrade and there was in inventory a larger unit yet I did not match.  So maybe someone else matched, but why was that unit even showing up in inventory at all.  

I would be happy if there was improvements, I just have been tracking it or seen enough of it happening consistently to say it is fixed, and working as expected.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 13, 2022)

There are some resorts that the upgrade algorithm seems like it needs some help. For instance my automatic upgrade at SeaWatch, I actually tried to do it manually through a rebook and get an instant upgrade, and it wouldn't let me, even though there was clearly a room available in the timeframe I wanted. I have seen this happen with 2BR LO's before, but not a 2BR DLX. Anyway, out of the blue a few days later it automatically upgraded me... no clue sometimes. 

But I would definitely agree that the instant upgrade method has always been more reliable.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 13, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Instant Upgrades always worked, it was the background update process that had been very unpredicable @troy12n .
> 
> I would welcome news that it is working better, but I have seen too many situations were I had a unit with a request to upgrade and there was in inventory a larger unit yet I did not match.  So maybe someone else matched, but why was that unit even showing up in inventory at all.
> 
> I would be happy if there was improvements, I just have been tracking it or seen enough of it happening consistently to say it is fixed, and working as expected.


Last time an upgrade I qualified for sat for a few days, not necessarily the same room, but upgrades I would have been happy to have.  When I was within 15 days there was an opportunity for an instant upgrade. Again, my room sat without getting upgraded. And at that point I couldn't cancel my original reservation. So I called to see if they'd let me do the instant upgrade and cancel the original and give me my points (they've done that before as they understood it was a system issue that the upgrades weren't working properly).

The first person I talked to transferred me to Owner Care who said sometimes rooms aren't made available for upgrades unless there are surplus (as determined by inventory management). Nothing is more frustrating than VC's (or any employee) that makes stuff up.  This is someone considered to be a supervisor, so very frustrating.

So I called back and luckily got a VC who has been there for years (I've spoken to him many times and he is very competent). He totally understood what I was asking. He also has been there a long time and does have the ability to do more than most (even though he is a VC and not owner care). He took care of everything, no problem, and in record time (for a Wyndham call/transaction).


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 13, 2022)

troy12n said:


> This just got me thinking, what order things will be delivered in.
> 
> If there's an existing reservation which a VIP owner has an upgrade request for, would a waitlist request supersede it?
> 
> Would VIP owners potentially lose an upgrade opportunity to fulfil a waitlist request?



I cannot get a 100% clear answer, but from what I've been able to ascertain by reading between the lines - the answer is basically yes - Waitlist will supercede Auto-Upgrade prior to the discount window.  That said, just remember that you cannot create a waitlist request within the discount window.  Screenshot below for reference - this prevents the two processes from stepping on one another - so essentially auto-upgrade runs within the discount window - and waitlist runs outside of the discount window.  This is my personal assessment - and not official - but after seeing how the waitlist is not available within the discount window - this is my assertion as to how this is going to work.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 13, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> They will never tell us the order or the timing.  If the waitlisted item becomes available inside the upgrade window, my gut tells me that the waitlist will be processed before any upgrades.  It seems that Wyndham has done just about everything possible to take benefits away from VIP's.  There will come a point, when no one will want to be an owner of developer or VIP points.



From what I can tell - the waitlist function will not work within the discount window.  The fact that I cannot choose to create a waitlist within the 60 day discount window tells me that this process isn't going to run within this window - that's when the auto-upgrade process will run.  Again, I could be wrong, but that's my sense of it based upon what I'm seeing at present.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 13, 2022)

The other reason not to run waitlists in the 60-day window: it potentially resurrects cancel-rebook. If I can figure that out in about 10 minutes of thinking about it, surely someone at Wyndham did too.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 13, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Can't book with resale points (can call and do so).
> Booked with developer points and transaction history and points summary shows resale points were used (and since I didn't have any 2022 resale points, my resale point balance is negative).



I just booked with developer points earlier today - without any issues - I'll try to repro this item later today and I'll add it to the list at that time.  Are you saying you cannot choose the resale bucket at all?  Or that when you click on the Book icon it fails at some point after launching into the booking process?  Thanks for reporting this issue - keep 'em coming.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Oct 13, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> It seems like there are some resorts that aren't on this list without a doubt.  I will make a note - let's start to create an itemized list for reporting purposes.
> 
> 
> Website FunctionReported issueNotes/Description/Remediation recommendationWaitlistNot all resorts appear in the drop-down list.  Is this by design?  Ocean Ridge doesn't appear in the list for example.Provide documentation if not all resorts are participating in the Waitlist function and/or ensure all resorts are actually listedMFA configurationSome users are reporting issues not being able to login even after clearing browser caches and across multiple browsers/devices - receiving a "account is not active" dialog boxMFA configurationSome users are reporting issues not being able to login such as "password not valid" even when using the same password their account has always utilizedRCI access issueSome users are reporting an Error 405 Method Not Allowed when attempting to launch into the RCI website from the Owner DashboardInvestigate and fix the RCI launch mechanism
> ...



I get this when trying to sign in.  Guess I will call in now and see what can be done.  sigh!

ARE YOU A CLUB WYNDHAM OWNER?
Let's get you on vacation

There was an error retrieving your account details. Please contact a Club Wyndham representative at 800-251-8736.


----------



## aams (Oct 13, 2022)

You may wanna clear cookies/cache and then try again... Error I received was something similar but worked fine after clearing




WhiskeyJack said:


> I get this when trying to sign in.  Guess I will call in now and see what can be done.  sigh!
> 
> ARE YOU A CLUB WYNDHAM OWNER?
> Let's get you on vacation
> ...


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 13, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I just booked with developer points earlier today - without any issues - I'll try to repro this item later today and I'll add it to the list at that time.  Are you saying you cannot choose the resale bueckt at all?  Or that when you click on the Book icon it fails at some point after launching into the booking process?  Thanks for reporting this issue - keep 'em coming.


Sorry for the confusion.  It is two (ok, at least 3) separate issues.

1) using the monthly calendar, I can only select developer (resale shows but can't be selected). if I search from the dashboard, i can select resale, but it doesn't find anything.  Thus to book using resale points, I called and a VC was able to book for me, no problem. I need to report here what I see in Transaction history for the transaction I booked with developer points, it's not displaying now, and I need to run. I'll update this later tonight. ****update 10/15 am - transaction history looks correct (except showing I used resale points when it should have used developer), still have issue I can't select resale when booking

2) I booked another reservation using available 2022 developer points. Transaction history shows I used resale points, and I have negative resale points now (and still have my remaining developer points).  The reservation is within 60 days, I got my 60% and upgrade (as I should be using developer points).

3) Looking closer, I see several errors in my transaction history, where recent (October) transactions show I used 2022 points when I borrowed 2023 and where I borrowed 2023 points, they are showing up under the 2022 history.  At quick glance, looks like my October transactions for 2022 are showing in 2023 and vice versa.   ** update 10/15 am, history looks correct now (except issue noted in item 2)

Screen shot related to issue 1 (defaults to developer, I cannot select resale)




Screen shot related to issue 2


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 13, 2022)

Looks like we have another outage coming soon…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ladawgfan (Oct 13, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> It seems like there are some resorts that aren't on this list without a doubt.  I will make a note - let's start to create an itemized list for reporting purposes.
> 
> 
> Website FunctionReported issueNotes/Description/Remediation recommendationWaitlistNot all resorts appear in the drop-down list.  Is this by design?  Ocean Ridge doesn't appear in the list for example.Provide documentation if not all resorts are participating in the Waitlist function and/or ensure all resorts are actually listedMFA configurationSome users are reporting issues not being able to login even after clearing browser caches and across multiple browsers/devices - receiving a "account is not active" dialog boxMFA configurationSome users are reporting issues not being able to login such as "password not valid" even when using the same password their account has always utilizedRCI access issueSome users are reporting an Error 405 Method Not Allowed when attempting to launch into the RCI website from the Owner DashboardInvestigate and fix the RCI launch mechanism
> ...


 
I’ve reset my password, cleared my cache, used multiple browsers, and am getting “something unexpected just happened” when trying to log on. Look like they’ve dropped “Oops” !


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 13, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Looks like we have another outage coming soon…


The website needs a vacay from its vacay!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 13, 2022)

ladawgfan said:


> I’ve reset my password, cleared my cache, used multiple browsers, and am getting “something unexpected just happened” when trying to log on. Look like they’ve dropped “Oops” !


When really, they should have stuck with the "Oops" and dropped the "something unexpected just happened"


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 13, 2022)

Watch out they changed the radio button for Points protection, to a huge checkmark that looks more like a graphic then an option.  I guess they are trying to trick those unobservant type into buy the insurance if the don't know the price they should be charged.


I added the red box to highlight were the check box is now....


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Watch out they changed the radio button for Points protection, to a huge checkmark that looks more like a graphic then an option.  I guess they are trying to trick those unobservant type into buy the insurance if the don't know the price they should be charged.
> 
> 
> I added the red box to highlight were the check box is now....
> ...


They are pushing it more, IMO, when you call and book as well (since I have to call and book resale points, I noticed it's a harder sell, training must have changed).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 14, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Sorry for the confusion.  It is two (ok, at least 3) separate issues.
> 
> 1) using the monthly calendar, I can only select developer (resale shows but can't be selected). if I search from the dashboard, i can select resale, but it doesn't find anything.  Thus to book using resale points, I called and a VC was able to book for me, no problem. I need to report here what I see in Transaction history for the transaction I booked with developer points, it's not displaying now, and I need to run. I'll update this later tonight. ****update 10/15 am - transaction history looks correct (except showing I used resale points when it should have used developer), still have issue I can't select resale when booking
> 
> ...


Did we take another vacay?  I updated my earlier post. 
1) I still see issues with not being able to select resale (I was hoping that had been considered critical, apparently I am wrong)
2) Still have negative resale points as shown in the screen shot 
3) Transaction history looks okay now (transactions show they are using the correct use year).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 14, 2022)

Has anyone mentioned how lovely the search is working, from the dashboard, it switched my search from resale to developer points, and gave me pages of options, here's the 1st few:


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 14, 2022)

I think I noticed a minor feature. Once you have two waitlist requests set up, if you're searching in the availability calendar there's a note/link that says "Waitlist request limit met." At first I thought it showed only if it doesn't return results, but then I did a search that had results (but not every unit type) and it must just show up every time. So that's nice, because you can hop right to the waitlist if you need to. There's also a link to the waitlist at the bottom of the list of resort/map search results if you're maxed.

It appears the waitlist tab is now working in Chrome on my Windows laptop (it wasn't yesterday). However, the login "do not challenge this device again" is still not working on Chrome or Safari on my iPhone - I have to get the two-factor code every time.

I also set up a waitlist for right outside the 60 day mark just to see if anything changes once we get inside 60 days.


----------



## Jlb1234 (Oct 14, 2022)

I haven’t been able to log on yesterday or today. I tried on my phone and computer, reset my password, cleared my history and I still get an error. I get an error that says something unexpected happens when I put the code that is texted to me. I tried calling yesterday but after 45 mins I hung up. Are others still having this issue?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 14, 2022)

Jlb1234 said:


> I haven’t been able to log on yesterday or today. I tried on my phone and computer, reset my password, cleared my history and I still get an error. I get an error that says something unexpected happens when I put the code that is texted to me. I tried calling yesterday but after 45 mins I hung up. Are others still having this issue?



I'm definitely able to confirm that a subset of owners appear to still be able to login and are receiving various errors such as "something unexpected has happened," "Your account is no longer active," and other similar types of errors.  This occurs across multiple devices and browsers, after clearing caches, the impacted users still cannot login.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 14, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Has anyone mentioned how lovely the search is working, from the dashboard, it switched my search from resale to developer points, and gave me pages of options, here's the 1st few:
> View attachment 66507



I noticed when searching yesterday that the search criteria aren't always sticking.  I usually start my date range based searches from the My Dashboard search simply because there's an accessible checkbox right there so I can include accessible units from the outset.  I did this two or three times yesterday.  The first time - it launched me right into the resort search - and I lost all of my search criteria.  The second time it seemed to keep most of my search criteria - but I lost the date range the second time.  The third time it appeared to have worked as designed without any loss of search criteria.  I'm guessing they are storing some of this search criteria in local cache/cookies and it took a few tries to get the cached data working well.  I'll try again this morning - but the bottom line is yes - I saw the same things you did from the dashboard.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 14, 2022)

I found a couple things last night, again, may be just me, maybe not. 

Several months ago, they fixed the issue where the resort search feature didn't "remember" your last search criteria and return you to that. This seems to be broke again, and it's now listing whatever weird order of resorts Wyndham thinks you want to see... so this is broke again, back to similar behavior as when they first went to the "new" website in mid 2020

In the resort search page, you used to be able to "move" the map, and the resorts displayed would modify to display any resorts currently showing on the map. This is no longer happening, it only lists the resorts which showed up in your initial map search. You have to perform a new search for the resorts to display. 

Worldmark resorts are showing "Not available for your membership type"... I only have developer points, and VIP, so this is incorrect for me. 

Still lots of "Something unexpected happened" when trying to book dates that are showing available. This has been a chronic problem since the "new" website went live in mid 2020, but seems worse


----------



## chapjim (Oct 14, 2022)

Reservation Details no longer shows what kind of points were used -- developer or resale.


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 14, 2022)

I cannot even get into my account.  I completed their new 2-step verification, typed in the verification code and got a message that says:
This owner number is not currently active. Please contact a Club Wyndham representative at 800-251-8736. 

When I called this morning, they said they were having system problems and to try again in a few hours.  Three hours later and same error message.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 14, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Reservation Details no longer shows what kind of points were used -- developer or resale.


Thanks for mentioning. I thought that was me (because of my weird transaction that appears to have used the wrong type points).  It's always been lacking (as it doesn't say the use year for the points, but at least it used to say resale or developer).


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 14, 2022)

regatta333 said:


> I cannot even get into my account.  I completed their new 2-step verification, typed in the verification code and got a message that says:
> This owner number is not currently active. Please contact a Club Wyndham representative at 800-251-8736.



I received that message last night, after I had been able to log in yesterday with 2FA. This morning I was able to log in normally again.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 14, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Did we take another vacay?  I updated my earlier post.
> 1) I still see issues with not being able to select resale (I was hoping that had been considered critical, apparently I am wrong)
> 2) Still have negative resale points as shown in the screen shot
> 3) Transaction history looks okay now (transactions show they are using the correct use year).



I have reproduced issue #1 and am reporting this to Wyndham right now.  They are already aware of the 2nd/3rd issues - and the 3rd issues should have been corrected in the most recent outage.  Issue #1 is limited only to the monthly availability calendar - I cannot reproduce this reported issue from the My Dashboard and/or Resorts page based search mechanisms (use this as a workaround for the time being).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 14, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I have reproduced issue #1 and am reporting this to Wyndham right now.  They are already aware of the 2nd/3rd issues - and the 3rd issues should have been corrected in the most recent outage.


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 14, 2022)

I just received an automated phone call from Wyndham with a recorded message, stating that they had rolled out 2FA, and due to this update I would be required to re-register my online account (and apologizing for the inconvenience). I went to check the website, and could log in normally.

Edited to add - and now a text message as well. @HitchHiker71 do I really need to go to the website and re-register even though I can log in to it? When I try to register, it tells me I'm already registered and I should just log in.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Oct 14, 2022)

troy12n said:


> Count me as one of the people who had zero problems with the cutover... but then again, I don't have 30 contracts with dozens of "people" on the contract. I can just imagine what an absolute horror show some of your accounts are... on so many levels.
> 
> Mine never stopped working, the first month of the cutover, the payment occurred a few days later than it normally did, but has happened on time ever since. I never had to log in to change or enter my credit card info, it just copied over just fine. The only thing I needed to do was call to have my password reset, which was a very quick process. But after logging in, I found I didn't have to do anything.
> 
> I'm sure the fact that my account is not complicated contributed to that. It isn't a cobbled together mess of contracts passed around like hot potatoes.



My account is uncomplicated and still has issues. Maybe stop trying to force your agenda to attack people? But if course if things are fine for you, of course they’re fine for everyone, right? Unless you’re running a scam?
Someday this company you stan for will do something you don’t like that impacts you. It’s happened to many here. Perhaps stop tempting fate and pointing fingers.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 14, 2022)

scootr5 said:


> I just received an automated phone call from Wyndham with a recorded message, stating that they had rolled out 2FA, and due to this update I would be required to re-register my online account (and apologizing for the inconvenience). I went to check the website, and could log in normally.
> 
> Edited to add - and now a text message as well. @HitchHiker71 do I really need to go to the website and re-register even though I can log in to it? When I try to register, it tells me I'm already registered and I should just log in.



That sounds fishy to me - could be a phishing attempt - be careful. Did the text message contain a URL link that you used? If so, I would reset your password just to be on the safe side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 14, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> That sounds fishy to me - could be a phishing attempt - be careful. Did the text message contain a URL link that you used? If so, I would reset your password just to be on the safe side.



No URL link, and I agree I would have never clicked on one.






The phone call came from 800-251-8736 (assuming the caller ID wasn’t spoofed), which is Wyndham. The prerecorded message was exactly what was in the text.


----------



## Jlb1234 (Oct 15, 2022)

I am still not able to log in- I get an error that something unexpected happened.  Are people having luck calling and are they able to fix it or do I just have to wait it out?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 15, 2022)

Jlb1234 said:


> I am still not able to log in- I get an error that something unexpected happened.  Are people having luck calling and are they able to fix it or do I just have to wait it out?


Mine has worked ok.  But a good check to see if it has anything to do with caching issues (without having to clear cache, etc) is to open an incognito session. In chrome, you'll find that option under the File tab. This opens a new chrome window without any carry over authentication, etc, for other chrome sessions.





Another weird thing, IMO, is that sometimes when you go to the website it'll look like you are already logged in. Some of your info will display, but other things won't (like upcoming vacations). In that case, select to logoff and then try logging in.

If that doesn't work, I'd try calling (and see if you get lucky and the person that answers can help, that is also hit or miss).


----------



## Eric B (Oct 15, 2022)

I had to change a guest name on a reservation for this weekend and ran into a new bug.  I had two reservations booked at one resort for the same dates. I initially got an error warning that I already had a reservation for those dates under my name despite having added a guest name not associated with the account. I was able to complete the modification by going back and selecting a different owner on the account on the drop down list for that, while having the selection for a guest not associated with the account selected and listed for the stay. This seems quite odd as it never would have been in my name.


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 15, 2022)

I am still getting the following error message after completing the 2-factor authentication:

This owner number is not currently active. Please contact a Club Wyndham representative at 800-251-8736.


----------



## keno999 (Oct 15, 2022)

I had no problem with 2-factor authentication.

When I book a resort I click on Resorts and use the map to zero in on the resort I want to see.  Today, when I click on Resorts and then a location on the map, the list of resorts on the left doesn't update.  It will update if I toggle between developer and resale purchase type.

I'm not able to book using resale points.  When I look at the monthly availability calendar.  It only allows me to use developer points.  It doesn't allow me to toggle back and forth the from developer to resale.  It doesn't change when I select resale.

I also tried to book at Old Town Alexandria and wasn't able to.  I initially tried using RARP since I'm allowed to per my developer contract.  I even tried an earlier date in the 10-month window and that was a no-go as well.  This was working as of a couple of weeks ago.

Hopefully they will fix it soon.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 15, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> I also set up a waitlist for right outside the 60 day mark just to see if anything changes once we get inside 60 days.


I just checked and this request was simply removed from my account at 59 days, and I now have a free waitlist slot.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 15, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> I just checked and this request was simply removed from my account at 59 days, and I now have a free waitlist slot.



This confirms that any/all waitlist entries only apply from 10-2 months as indicated in the FAQ - so auto-upgrade and waitlist will never step on each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 16, 2022)

regatta333 said:


> I am still getting the following error message after completing the 2-factor authentication:
> 
> This owner number is not currently active. Please contact a Club Wyndham representative at 800-251-8736.



Still the same problem for me.  Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## littlestar (Oct 16, 2022)

All of our contracts and reservations have disappeared.  I hope they are still there.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 16, 2022)

littlestar said:


> All of our contracts and reservations have disappeared.  I hope they are still there.


Are you sure you are really logged in. Seems like if I go to clubwyndham.com now, it sometimes looks like I'm already logged in. I can see my bucket list and some points info.  But not my reservations, etc.  Try logging out and back in again.  It also seems exceptionally slow at times, but eventually my reservations load (although seems like for the most part as log as I am really logged in, I can see them). The missing reservations, IMO, has been a performance issue for quite some time (usually you see them).


----------



## littlestar (Oct 16, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Are you sure you are really logged in. Seems like if I go to clubwyndham.com now, it sometimes looks like I'm already logged in. I can see my bucket list and some points info.  But not my reservations, etc.  Try logging out and back in again.  It also seems exceptionally slow at times, but eventually my reservations load (although seems like for the most part as log as I am really logged in, I can see them). The missing reservations, IMO, has been a performance issue for quite some time (usually you see them).


We are logged in.  It shows us owning one fixed week and we don‘t own a fixed week.  We own 5 points contracts.  It also doesn’t show me or our daughters on the membership anymore.  We cannot access RCI anymore either.  What a mess.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 16, 2022)

I noticed this morning that the issue I was having where Worldmark reports were showing a status of "Not available for your membership type" has been fixed. I can now browse the availability calendar for Worldmark, which is a nice change. 

One thing, if you could put in a feature request, on the Worldmark resorts, unlike the Wyndham ones, you have to use the drop down to check each different room type to check availability. There is no "All Suites" option for Worldmark resorts. Which at some of them, is pretty excessive. I was just looking at the Worldmark in Seattle, and there are like 10 different room types... this is kind of annoying. 

But considering we did not even HAVE this functionality before, I think this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 16, 2022)

RCI still not working from the Wyndham portal. I can log directly into RCI, but it doesn't let me browse any exchange timeshares because "you have no weeks deposited", which doesn't matter when logging in through the Wyndham portal. 

This is kind of annoying because i'm looking at RCI options for my trip in March too since there's not occupancy where I wanted to go through Worldmark.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 16, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> Questioning their method here as I just set up a waitlist for SeaWatch in a 3 or 4 BR presidential (of which there is only one of each) for next Memorial Day, and it also ranked it a 1.





scootr5 said:


> What leads you to believe that is incorrect? Until we have a sample of data to test, it is perfectly plausible (as are my two waitlist requests for New Orleans during Mardi Gras weekend that both are ranked with a 1).



And just like that, I got a waitlist match for the Mardi Gras weekend at Avenue Plaza.

I could not book it online because it would not complete and just kept giving me a spinning blue circle. A VC was able to complete it.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Oct 16, 2022)

troy12n said:


> I noticed this morning that the issue I was having where Worldmark reports were showing a status of "Not available for your membership type" has been fixed. I can now browse the availability calendar for Worldmark, which is a nice change.
> 
> One thing, if you could put in a feature request, on the Worldmark resorts, unlike the Wyndham ones, you have to use the drop down to check each different room type to check availability. There is no "All Suites" option for Worldmark resorts. Which at some of them, is pretty excessive. I was just looking at the Worldmark in Seattle, and there are like 10 different room types... this is kind of annoying.
> 
> But considering we did not even HAVE this functionality before, I think this is a step in the right direction.


So if you book a WM online, it still costs $99 to reserve even if you have a reservation transaction right? That's my biggest annoyance with buying retail. Booking WM should have the same costs as booking Club Wyndham but without VIP benefits applying.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 16, 2022)

troy12n said:


> I noticed this morning that the issue I was having where Worldmark reports were showing a status of "Not available for your membership type" has been fixed. I can now browse the availability calendar for Worldmark, which is a nice change.
> 
> One thing, if you could put in a feature request, on the Worldmark resorts, unlike the Wyndham ones, you have to use the drop down to check each different room type to check availability. There is no "All Suites" option for Worldmark resorts. Which at some of them, is pretty excessive. I was just looking at the Worldmark in Seattle, and there are like 10 different room types... this is kind of annoying.
> 
> But considering we did not even HAVE this functionality before, I think this is a step in the right direction.



Already logged by yours truly after experiencing the same issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy12n (Oct 16, 2022)

> So if you book a WM online, it still costs $99 to reserve even if you have a reservation transaction right? That's my biggest annoyance with buying retail. Booking WM should have the same costs as booking Club Wyndham but without VIP benefits applying.



I don't expect that to change. Wyndham ownership and Worldmark ownership are different, and the barrier to using Worldmark has been the slight cost ($99) and inconvenience (having to call to book). 

I don't expect they will ever remove either of those 2 remaining barriers, otherwise, i'm not sure what the point of having separate "clubs" is. Also, FYI, it works the other way too, with WM owners booking WYN. 

I do like the fact that we can at least SEE Worldmark inventory now. In my very limited viewing, it looks like some locations can only be booked as a week. I noticed this when browsing availability for every room type but hotel room at Worldmark Seattle. I didn't seem to have that issue at some of he other ones I browsed.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 16, 2022)

troy12n said:


> I don't expect that to change. Wyndham ownership and Worldmark ownership are different, and the barrier to using Worldmark has been the slight cost ($99) and inconvenience (having to call to book).
> 
> I don't expect they will ever remove either of those 2 remaining barriers, otherwise, i'm not sure what the point of having separate "clubs" is. Also, FYI, it works the other way too, with WM owners booking WYN.
> 
> I do like the fact that we can at least SEE Worldmark inventory now. In my very limited viewing, it looks like some locations can only be booked as a week. I noticed this when browsing availability for every room type but hotel room at Worldmark Seattle. I didn't seem to have that issue at some of he other ones I browsed.



Club Pass online bookings are planned for later in 2023. This was part of the original website upgrade announcement. I doubt the $99 fee for a Club Pass booking will ever change though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Oct 16, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Club Pass online bookings are planned for later in 2023. This was part of the original website upgrade announcement. I doubt the $99 fee for a Club Pass booking will ever change though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



IMHO it will change - by going up….


----------



## troy12n (Oct 16, 2022)

> IMHO it will change - by going up….



I look at it like this, it's just like an Exchange, like RCI or II... except cheaper. I'd rather pay $99 to use my points in the "Worldmark Exchange" via club pass, than RCI, for 2.5 times that...


----------



## troy12n (Oct 16, 2022)

This not being able to get into RCI is pretty annoying... I thought I would never say that, but here we are.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 16, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> So if you book a WM online, it still costs $99 to reserve even if you have a reservation transaction right? That's my biggest annoyance with buying retail. Booking WM should have the same costs as booking Club Wyndham but without VIP benefits applying.


That's a lost benefit that doesn't get mentioned often. We used to be able to book the Worldmark resorts on the Wyndham website, no fees, just like they were Wyndham. I think that was everyone, maybe it was only VIP. And we haven't been able to do it for quite some time, when it was taken away we were told ClubPass would give us the ability (oops forgetting to mentioned the struggles and the fees).


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 17, 2022)

Third call into Wyndham this morning.  They claim they opened a ticket on Friday and I will need to wait to hear back from them, but are unable to provide a ticket number.
What?!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 17, 2022)

regatta333 said:


> Still the same problem for me.  Is anyone else experiencing this?



Yes, there are others experiencing this - many are reporting similar issues on the FB groups at present.  @Richelle is actually experiencing this reported issue herself intermittently - and we have been working with our Wyndham contacts to attempt to remediate this specific issue since she was directly impacted by it.  

I saw another reported issue on a FB group this morning - where a hybrid Wyndham/Worldmark owner (someone who owns contracts in both timeshare systems) reported that they utilize the same login creds across both disparate systems - and their Club Wyndham is no longer working post-upgrade - they receive an error along the line of "you're logging into the wrong timeshare system - go login with Worldmark" type error.  That's a telling error to me - I sure hope they aren't performing a dual login to both systems here somehow - that's not a good design.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Oct 17, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> That's a lost benefit that doesn't get mentioned often. We used to be able to book the Worldmark resorts on the Wyndham website, no fees, just like they were Wyndham. I think that was everyone, maybe it was only VIP. And we haven't been able to do it for quite some time, when it was taken away we were told ClubPass would give us the ability (oops forgetting to mentioned the struggles and the fees).



Yea that makes absolutely no sense to me. If you are booking something online without needing to staff a call center, why does it cost $99? You are using the retail points that you already paid tens to hundreds of thousands for. It doesn't cost Wyndham anything to let you book Worldmark with your Club Wyndham points. When comparing Wordmark resale vs Club Wyndham retail, it still costs MORE money just to book Worldmarks with Club Wyndham points, not including the buy in costs. 

I'm 33 years old and I could see the long term benefit of PICing to Bronze/Silver for $10k-20k if you plan on using it for 30+ years. You could access all of the Worldmarks with your PIC points (which I see as a benefit on its own). However, adding a $99 fee each time you book Worldmark makes it so Club Pass isn't even a retail benefit at that point.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 17, 2022)

Eric B said:


> IMHO it will change - by going up….



I think it will either stay the same at least in the near term once implemented, or it may even decrease for online bookings. The pattern to date for Club Wyndham is that online transactions typically cost less than phone transactions. Since booking Club Pass is a phone transaction at present - if Wyndham wants to encourage online Club Pass reservations once implemented - they will charge less for online transactions vs phone transactions that require a live person to fulfill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Oct 17, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Yea that makes absolutely no sense to me. If you are booking something online without needing to staff a call center, why does it cost $99? You are using the retail points that you already paid tens to hundreds of thousands for. It doesn't cost Wyndham anything to let you book Worldmark with your Club Wyndham points. When comparing Wordmark resale vs Club Wyndham retail, it still costs MORE money just to book Worldmarks with Club Wyndham points, not including the buy in costs.
> 
> I'm 33 years old and I could see the long term benefit of PICing to Bronze/Silver for $10k-20k if you plan on using it for 30+ years. You could access all of the Worldmarks with your PIC points (which I see as a benefit on its own). However, adding a $99 fee each time you book Worldmark makes it so Club Pass isn't even a retail benefit at that point.



My understanding is that Wyndham was constrained against allowing free exchanges into WorldMark resorts contractually as they are merely managing that system and it was mature when they took over. I’m not positive whether they were sued and lost, but wouldn’t be terribly surprised.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 17, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I think it will either stay the same at least in the near term once implemented, or it may even decrease for online bookings. The pattern to date for Club Wyndham is that online transactions typically cost less than phone transactions. Since booking Club Pass is a phone transaction at present - if Wyndham wants to encourage online Club Pass reservations once implemented - they will charge less for online transactions vs phone transactions that require a live person to fulfill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would have to go back and see how it’s covered in the TENS agreement. I’m not positive it’s as simple as just covering Wyndham costs.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 17, 2022)

Eric B said:


> My understanding is that Wyndham was constrained against allowing free exchanges into WorldMark resorts contractually as they are merely managing that system and it was mature when they took over. I’m not positive whether they were sued and lost, but wouldn’t be terribly surprised.


If ever there was a fake news post, this is it.  Sued and lost?  Wherever did that idea come from?

The Exchange Network (TEN) idea originated with WorldMark.  It was/is a program developed by Wyndham.  Wyndham can change the rules at anytime (no lawsuit involved).  Wyndham decided to change TEN from a limited number of units at a limited number of resorts with free exchanges to most all the units and resorts in WorldMark and Club Wyndham for a $99 exchange fee.  It is that simple.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 18, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The pattern to date for Club Wyndham is that online transactions typically cost less than phone transactions. Since booking Club Pass is a phone transaction at present - if Wyndham wants to encourage online Club Pass reservations once implemented - they will charge less for online transactions vs phone transactions that require a live person to fulfill.


Or, since Club Pass was designed as a revenue generator from the beginning and online booking was not possible, phone reservations will increase to $129 and online will be $99, preserving the pattern that online transactions typically cost less than phone transactions.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 18, 2022)

CO skier said:


> Or, since Club Pass was designed as a revenue generator from the beginning and online booking was not possible, phone reservations will increase to $129 and online will be $99, preserving the pattern that online transactions typically cost less than phone transactions.



Yes, that is also just as likely. Point being that if they want to encourage one behavior over another - make sure that preferred behavior costs less - and is not difficult to perform from a self-service standpoint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 18, 2022)

I cannot log into my account, and that is frustrating.  I get the code sent to my email and enter it, and I get this message:

There was an error retrieving your account details. Please contact a Club Wyndham representative at 800-251-8736


----------



## littlestar (Oct 18, 2022)

I called Wyndham about no contracts showing, missing owner names, no access to RCI, and reservations not showing online.  They told me it is a known issue and IT is working on it.  They verified our spring break reservations are all still there, though.  Thank goodness.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 18, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I cannot log into my account, and that is frustrating.  I get the code sent to my email and enter it, and I get this message:
> 
> There was an error retrieving your account details. Please contact a Club Wyndham representative at 800-251-8736



Try the usual - clear browser cache - try different browsers - across different devices.  If none of this works - time to call Wyndham unfortunately.


----------



## Jlb1234 (Oct 18, 2022)

I still haven’t been able to log on since the update. I get an error something unexpected happened after I enter the code. I’ve tried clearing history, logging on different devices, using my husbands account, resetting password- you name it I tried it. 
I called several times and yesterday they reset the 2 step authentication.. stilldidn’t work. Today they are opening a ticket
Has anyone who has had this error have success with getting it fixed?  I’m getting nervous as I’m new member and haven’t finished booking our points for the winter/ spring time.  Thanks!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 18, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> It seems like there are some resorts that aren't on this list without a doubt.  I will make a note - let's start to create an itemized list for reporting purposes.
> 
> 
> Website FunctionReported issueNotes/Description/Remediation recommendationMFA configurationSome users are reporting issues not being able to login even after clearing browser caches and across multiple browsers/devices - receiving a "account is not active" or "something unexpected happened" dialog boxes - in some cases these errors appear to be intermittentInvestigate the intermittent nature of these reported issues and resolveMFA configurationSome users are reporting issues not being able to login such as "password not valid" even when using the same password their account has always utilizedMFA configurationNo user capability to "reset" or change the MFA configuration - to change from cellphone to email for example.Provide a self-service MFA reset or reconfiguration capabilityMFA configurationThe "do not ask again for this device" checkbox doesn't seem to "stick" for certain devices/browsers.  The checkbox keeps appearing even when using the same browser/device.This issue occurs intermittently even when not clearing browser cache (it makes sense that this occurs if/when browser cache is cleared). RCI access issueSome users are reporting an Error 405 Method Not Allowed when attempting to launch into the RCI website from the Owner DashboardInvestigate and fix the RCI launch mechanismReservation DetailsReservation details no longer displays which points bucket - developer vs resaleRegression bug - restore the identifier for the points type used to fulfill the reservationMonthly Availability CalendarFor hybrid VIP owners - Resale - while in the drop-down list - cannot be selected - owners are therefore unable to book resale transactions for any resorts via the monthly availability calendar functionRegression bug - restore the ability to actually choose "Resale" and make online reservations for hybrid VIP ownersPoints ProtectionThe step when booking a reservation for Points Protection should be opt-out by default.  The current default is now opt-in - the checkbox is enabled by default.Club Pass - Worldmark Monthly Availability CalendarWhen using the new Worldmark monthly availability calendar - you must choose an explicit room type from the drop-down list and there is no "All Suites" option that Club Wyndham monthly availability calendars offer.Not having an "All suites" option makes searching for general availability at a Worldmark resort tedious and time consuming - especially for resorts that have a large number of room types to choose from.
> ...



Gang - I just updated our issue list per above - what are we missing?  I want to submit this to Wyndham for review either today or tomorrow to get things rolling.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 18, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Gang - I just updated our issue list per above - what are we missing?  I want to submit this to Wyndham for review either today or tomorrow to get things rolling.



FYI, the Club Pass issue with searching WM resort monthly availability is an issue on the WM side as well. You have to do a dashboard or explore resorts search to see multiple unit type availability. Hopefully they can fix things to give this availability search capability, but it probably needs to be coordinated with feedback on the WM side of things.Not sure if anyone took the lead on that as you have here.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 18, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Gang - I just updated our issue list per above - what are we missing?  I want to submit this to Wyndham for review either today or tomorrow to get things rolling.



MFA - ability to change MFA method if needed? Does not appear anywhere that I could see.

Points protection - I would add the that opted in check mark appears to be a graphic, rather than actually indicating that is the opt in box (of course, if they have it unchecked by default that would fix this issue)

I know a couple of owners (myself include) have commented on just getting a spinning blue circle when trying to complete a booking. I know in my case it actually resulted in a preach to my credit card each time it spun for mounts and then timed out (but no actual charge).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 18, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Gang - I just updated our issue list per above - what are we missing?  I want to submit this to Wyndham for review either today or tomorrow to get things rolling.


Filtering by room type is not working.  By any type. If I were to look for a 4 bedroom it would show there are four bedrooms, but when I select it's say something unexpected happened.   Here I select a one bedroom filter, selected a starting date, and can't select an ending date.





Here's filtering for a 4 bedroom (which looks the same as filtering for any type room): And there aren't any, as far as I can tell. Try to select any of the available dates and you get something unexpected happened.





Another issue with the monthly calendar, but easier to "fix", if you scroll through the months, then back to october, october hangs (blue circle of death), all you have to do is unselect/reselect include accessible suites and it seems okay. seems to only happen on october.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 18, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Gang - I just updated our issue list per above - what are we missing?  I want to submit this to Wyndham for review either today or tomorrow to get things rolling.


I still have negative resale points from the transaction that was booked using developer points.  But points summary shows negative resale instead of reducing my developer points. Transaction history shows i used resale points when in fact I (should have) used developer.

Is it worth noting the way it hangs, I frequently logoff off and back on.  My guess is a caching issue (versus cookies) but just guessing. If I walk away, it'll look like I'm still logged in, but I'm not completely. For me the best thing to do is always logoff and back in before I do anything.  Too bad it doesn't log us off after x minutes and put up a message we've timed out and need to log back in. 

That (the hanging) and IMO the points protection defaulting/imaging are issues that will frustrate someone less savvy (so if they are trying to make the site more friendly to the more common user or newbie, they might want to look at that). Those that use it all the time, meh...


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 19, 2022)

scootr5 said:


> MFA - ability to change MFA method if needed? Does not appear anywhere that I could see.


I haven’t tried myself, but just quoting to emphasize because I’ve seen a couple folks on FB with this problem.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 19, 2022)

QUOTE="scootr5, post: 2856631, member: 53990"]
MFA - ability to change MFA method if needed? Does not appear anywhere that I could see.
[/QUOTE]


paxsarah said:


> I haven’t tried myself, but just quoting to emphasize because I’ve seen a couple folks on FB with this problem.


I can't find a way to change it, so choose wisely, LOL.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 19, 2022)

Eric B said:


> FYI, the Club Pass issue with searching WM resort monthly availability is an issue on the WM side as well. You have to do a dashboard or explore resorts search to see multiple unit type availability. Hopefully they can fix things to give this availability search capability, but it probably needs to be coordinated with feedback on the WM side of things.Not sure if anyone took the lead on that as you have here.



Eric thanks for this - I wasn’t aware since I’m not a Worldmark owner. I do have a Worldmark IT contact so I will include them when submitting these issues to Wyndham.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auntiepen (Oct 19, 2022)

@HitchHiker71 
Is there a way to change where do they send the code when you are logging in? I checked the box do not ask again on this device and it doesn’t work. It’s inconvenient for me because somewhere I travel I couldn’t use my cellphone.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 19, 2022)

scootr5 said:


> MFA - ability to change MFA method if needed? Does not appear anywhere that I could see.



That's an excellent point - I actually went looking for this myself today and couldn't find any such function.  From a few GB group posts yesterday and today - it appears that only Wyndham can "reset" the MFA so that you can reconfigure.  I'll add an item for self-service MFA reset.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 19, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> @HitchHiker71
> Is there a way to change where do they send the code when you are logging in? I checked the box do not ask again on this device and it doesn’t work. It’s inconvenient for me because somewhere I travel I couldn’t use my cellphone.



Just a note - if/when you clear browser cache - this is expected behavior.  This setting is stored in a local cookie/cache and therefore whenever you reset your browser cache - expect to be challenged again for MFA as the cache has to be re-created.


----------



## auntiepen (Oct 19, 2022)

So


HitchHiker71 said:


> Just a note - if/when you clear browser cache - this is expected behavior.  This setting is stored in a local cookie/cache and therefore whenever you reset your browser cache - expect to be challenged again for MFA as the cache has to be re-created.


sorry for asking what is MFA stands for.

I never clear the browser cache only log out and maybe close the browser. So far I have to get code before I can log in. 
thank you


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 19, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> So
> 
> sorry for asking what is MFA stands for.



Multi Factor Authentication - the “code” needed.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 19, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> So
> 
> sorry for asking what is MFA stands for.
> 
> ...



If you are still unable to login then I would recommend clearing your browser cache and trying again from scratch. This is what many of us had to do to get the MFA process to work correctly after it was implemented. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auntiepen (Oct 19, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> If you are still unable to login then I would recommend clearing your browser cache and trying again from scratch. This is what many of us had to do to get the MFA process to work correctly after it was implemented.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can log in but It requires to get code before able to sign in every time I log out and log back in . I just wish it’s only ask for the code once.  And I want to have the code send to my email instead of my cellphone.

what does MFA stand for? I didn’t get the answer.
Thank you @HitchHiker71


----------



## auntiepen (Oct 19, 2022)

scootr5 said:


> Multi Factor Authentication - the “code” needed.


Thank you. I just saw your post


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 19, 2022)

auntiepen said:


> @HitchHiker71
> Is there a way to change where do they send the code when you are logging in? I checked the box do not ask again on this device and it doesn’t work. It’s inconvenient for me because somewhere I travel I couldn’t use my cellphone.



We have had this problem with Worldmark for months. Wyndham keeps saying they are working on it. Thus is not been fixed.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 19, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> We have had this problem with Worldmark for months. Wyndham keeps saying they are working on it. Thus is not been fixed.



So Worldmark has had MFA for months?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 19, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> So Worldmark has had MFA for months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They will call me, so yes, they do have something.  But I honestly think it's different.  

Wyndham is a lost cause for me in logging in.  I may have to call again.  I have already called twice.  

I also have a strange name on my paymentus emails.  It's a person I have never heard of before.  It's the amount we owe and has the last four numbers of my credit card on it, so it's all correct, except I am not Sarah L Peters.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 20, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> So Worldmark has had MFA for months?


Yes, ever since the new WorldMark website was introduced last November.  Almost a year later, and MFA is still messed-up for some owners.  The latest update messed-up owners who were doing fine before.  Definitely more pain than gain.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 20, 2022)

For those experiencing the intermittent issue when using MFA that results in the error "your account is no longer active" response - the root cause has been identified by Wyndham and the fix is in progress - no ETA yet on the release date for this fix.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 20, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> For those experiencing the intermittent issue when using MFA that results in the error "your account is no longer active" response - the root cause has been identified by Wyndham and the fix is in progress - no ETA yet on the release date for this fix.




Some day over the Rain Bow.


----------



## weemoeway (Oct 21, 2022)

scootr5 said:


> Multi Factor Authentication - the “code” needed.



I would just leave it as "MF Authentication" so folks can interpret MF any way they choose!


----------



## bnoble (Oct 21, 2022)

As a pleasant surprise, I was able to log in today with just a username/password on a browser/machine that had been challenged previously.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 21, 2022)

bnoble said:


> As a pleasant surprise, I was able to log in today with just a username/password on a browser/machine that had been challenged previously.


It's the Mighty Fine Authentication!!!


----------



## bryjake (Oct 21, 2022)

Annual Owners Meeting Feedback:
CW announced that they are targeting late 2023 to have the ability to book Club Pass reservations online.  No word on fees

I also want to confess that although many updates are a work in progress, I do greatly appreciate the upgrades
Having a waitlist, more secure log in, Club Pass search, and online payments are all nice adds
The glass is 1/2 full with these updates


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 25, 2022)

Are we still tracking issues here?  @HitchHiker71 this was discussed, and I thought there was a work around, but realize there isn't (without calling a VC)

Issue: Can't book with resale points using the monthly calendar (hybrid account)
Workaround discussed: Use Dashboard. We can use the dashboard and search using resale. It will not find accessible units. So you cannot book accessible units using resale points if you have a hybrid account. You must use the monthly calendar to book accessible units.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 25, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Are we still tracking issues here? @HitchHiker71 this was discussed, and I thought there was a work around, but realize there isn't (without calling a VC)
> 
> Issue: Can't book with resale points using the monthly calendar (hybrid account)
> Workaround discussed: Use Dashboard. We can use the dashboard and search using resale. It will not find accessible units. So you cannot book accessible units using resale points if you have a hybrid account. You must use the monthly calendar to book accessible units.



I’m not able to reproduce this reported issue, screenshot below using resale and accessible units in scope from the Resorts search with my own hybrid account:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 25, 2022)

First screen shot -- Monthly Calendar -  you can see the availability, have to search by developer, you can see standard and accessible units are available. 



Second screen shot -- Dashboard search - Developer points, and accessible is selected:




Third screen shot -- Dashboard search - Resale points, and accessible is selected:




Fourth screen shot, closed the filter (I did toggle the Include accessible suites several times), still can't see any accessible units for resale points :-(




Tried on my cell phone, since you did   Same results as desktop. 

And tried what it looks like you did, and I get these results for your Natl Harbor search (trying to add screenshot here):


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 25, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> First screen shot -- Monthly Calendar -  you can see the availability, have to search by developer, you can see standard and accessible units are available.
> View attachment 67286
> Second screen shot -- Dashboard search - Developer points, and accessible is selected:
> View attachment 67287
> ...



I cannot reproduce the reported issue on either my iPhone Safari browser or on my Chrome laptop browser (screenshot below for reference), when performing the initial searches.  I can get it to misbehave when performing multiple changes iteratively in the same Resorts search webpage - such as constantly switching back and forth between Developer/Resale and clearing and re-entering the dates on my Chrome laptop browser - but not on my mobile Safari browser in comparison.  This reported issue therefore may be browser/device specific based upon what I'm seeing - which makes it difficult to report until and unless we can narrow down the impacted devices/browsers.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 25, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I cannot reproduce the reported issue on either my iPhone Safari browser or on my Chrome laptop browser (screenshot below for reference), when performing the initial searches.  I can get it to misbehave when performing multiple changes iteratively in the same Resorts search webpage - such as constantly switching back and forth between Developer/Resale and clearing and re-entering the dates on my Chrome laptop browser - but not on my mobile Safari browser in comparison.  This reported issue therefore may be browser/device specific based upon what I'm seeing - which makes it difficult to report until and unless we can narrow down the impacted devices/browsers.
> 
> View attachment 67291


Oy!  I hate to tell you how I got it to work, but I did. Somebody hold my beer!
Bonnet Creek, which is what I was searching for, was not showing the accessible units.  But it was also offering options at Ocean Walk that included accessible units.  So I changed my Dashboard Criteria to Ocean Walk instead - and... Bonnet Creek now shows the accessible units and I can book them.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 25, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Oy! I hate to tell you how I got it to work, but I did. Somebody hold my beer!
> Bonnet Creek, which is what I was searching for, was not showing the accessible units. But it was also offering options at Ocean Walk that included accessible units. So I changed my Dashboard Criteria to Ocean Walk instead - and... Bonnet Creek now shows the accessible units and I can book them.
> View attachment 67292



Glad you were able to get it to work. After doing more testing, this is partly what I actually saw as well - if I changed the location criteria it seemed to alter the search results returned for accessible units. Not sure why that would make a difference and I’m not entirely sure of the actual steps involved and whether my observations are accurate and repeatable - I’d have to run much more intensive testing - which I simply don’t have the time to undertake right now unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 25, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Glad you were able to get it to work. After doing more testing, this is partly what I actually saw as well - if I changed the location criteria it seemed to alter the search results returned for accessible units. Not sure why that would make a difference and I’m not entirely sure of the actual steps involved and whether my observations are accurate and repeatable - I’d have to run much more intensive testing - which I simply don’t have the time to undertake right now unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your help.  And I agree.... let's just keep moving on... we see nothing, lol.  Hopefully as they fix some of the other stuff, this gets fixed too (oh gosh, when has that approach ever worked). I've seen other wonky things in the filters (like I can't filter for a unit size). If the call center is open, I'll call them to book things. If not, I'll decide how hard I want to work at it. After they fix the resale/dev stuff I'll play with the rest of this more (I really do have hopes that fixes some of this, overall).

This past weekend my son said he had proposed at work that they separate the on call work to system issues and customer calls. And volunteered to take all system issues, all the time, and others could rotate the weeks for customer support. He really is good at what he does, and I know he is kind on the calls, but he said he can't take much more of the 'maybe you should not put that heater under your desk pointing at your computer - maybe that would stop it from overheating and shutting down'.  Never a dull moment.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 27, 2022)

Still cannot log in.  I talked to Samantha at Wyndham, and she mentioned that when I register, I need to put zeros in front of my owner number????  Is that true?  

She opened a ticket because I am still getting the same message when I attempt to log in.


----------



## ladawgfan (Oct 27, 2022)

I was finally able to get logged in today after 2 weeks of trying everything there was to try, but I’m not sure what the fix do my log in issue was. In any event, now when I try to book a reservation, I can search availability at any location, but when I try to select a unit size or point type and try to book the selection I can’t get past the dreaded spinning circle. Is this happening to others also or is it unique to my account? The VC’s and owner care are no help..


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 28, 2022)

ladawgfan said:


> I was finally able to get logged in today after 2 weeks of trying everything there was to try, but I’m not sure what the fix do my log in issue was. In any event, now when I try to book a reservation, I can search availability at any location, but when I try to select a unit size or point type and try to book the selection I can’t get past the dreaded spinning circle. Is this happening to others also or is it unique to my account? The VC’s and owner care are no help..


Can the VC's and OC book on your behalf, the same dates that you cannot?  I can have issues as you described and think it's because it's ghost inventory, sometimes I'll spin if it's ghost inventory, sometimes I'll get the something unexpected just happened, sometime I'll get the unit is no longer available. Just thinking, 

1) are you sure the inventory is available that you are trying to book? for example - this is available, do you spin?  Bonnet Creek, Jan 22-25, in a 1 bedroom deluxe, I can book from the monthly calendar or a dashboard search  
2) since being able to log in (yay), have you tried searching/booking using an incognito window (now that you can log in, this would let you check easily for authentication/cache issues on your computer


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 28, 2022)

I just tried to log in again and got a new message:

The information provided cannot be found, please try again. If you continue to receive this error, call 800-457-0103 for assistance verifying your information.

That's WorldMark, not Wyndham's phone number.

I called Wyndham and talked to Mark, who transferred me over to a new guy who was rude and hung up on Rick because Rick said "maybe you should hire more IT guys if our complaint of 3 days ago hasn't even gotten to IT yet." 

Our daughter can log in, but she is not able to help us with anything.


----------



## auntiepen (Oct 28, 2022)

Yesterday I could logged in but I couldn’t make any modifications or reservations. It said my account was flagged and asked to call Wyndham. I got up early this morning to made few calls. First call , they said I have to talked to finance dept because I have a due for MF and it cost $150+ more because of the fee. I have automatic payment monthly!!! . So they transfered me to collect ting  department After waiting for 30 mins and able to talk to them. I was told that when they upgrade the system there are few hiccups and one of them is the MF, or ownership. Somehow the system skipped or can’t process the payment in August. They decided to waive my fee. My September and October fee were automatically changed without problem.
now I’m able yo access my account.
Mainly it’s their website system. They should temporarily hire more people (IT) to solve these issues.


----------



## ladawgfan (Oct 28, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Can the VC's and OC book on your behalf, the same dates that you cannot?  I can have issues as you described and think it's because it's ghost inventory, sometimes I'll spin if it's ghost inventory, sometimes I'll get the something unexpected just happened, sometime I'll get the unit is no longer available. Just thinking,
> 
> 1) are you sure the inventory is available that you are trying to book? for example - this is available, do you spin?  Bonnet Creek, Jan 22-25, in a 1 bedroom deluxe, I can book from the monthly calendar or a dashboard search
> 2) since being able to log in (yay), have you tried searching/booking using an incognito window (now that you can log in, this would let you check easily for authentication/cache issues on your computer


Thanks for the suggestions but neither of them solves my issue. I’ve tried to book numerous locations, point types, and dates (including the one you suggested) but I still get a continuous spinning circle once I’ve made my booking selection. When I try to book using an incognito window, I get the Oops something unexpected happened error.


----------



## keno999 (Oct 28, 2022)

keno999 said:


> When I book a resort I click on Resorts and use the map to zero in on the resort I want to see.  Today, when I click on Resorts and then a location on the map, the list of resorts on the left doesn't update.  It will update if I toggle between developer and resale purchase type.
> 
> I'm not able to book using resale points.  When I look at the monthly availability calendar.  It only allows me to use developer points.  It doesn't allow me to toggle back and forth the from developer to resale.  It doesn't change when I select resale.
> 
> I also tried to book at Old Town Alexandria and wasn't able to. I initially tried using RARP since I'm allowed to per my developer contract. I even tried an earlier date in the 10-month window and that was a no-go as well. This was working as of a couple of weeks ago.



Looks like this all works now.  Resort list is updating like before and I can toggle to resale to look at the monthly availability calendar and book if want to.  RARP is also working for me now.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 28, 2022)

keno999 said:


> Looks like this all works now.  Resort list is updating like before and I can toggle to resale to look at the monthly availability calendar and book if want to.  RARP is also working for me now.



Thanks for the confirmation.  I just tried using Resale on the monthly availability calendar as well, and this appears to be working as designed again.  Yay! I need to test ARP reservations again as well.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 29, 2022)

keno999 said:


> Looks like this all works now.  Resort list is updating like before and I can toggle to resale to look at the monthly availability calendar and book if want to.  RARP is also working for me now.


NICE! Thank you for posting. I didn't see any posting on the website they were making any changes. But certainly welcome the fix!  I was able to book resale using the monthly calendar today, woot woot!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 29, 2022)

Wow! Changes are make to improve the owners experiences. True or False.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 29, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> NICE! Thank you for posting. I didn't see any posting on the website they were making any changes. But certainly welcome the fix! I was able to book resale using the monthly calendar today, woot woot!



Unfortunately I’m still not able to book in the ARP window - I get the usual “something unexpected happened” error. I’m assuming others are experiencing this same issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 29, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Unfortunately I’m still not able to book in the ARP window - I get the usual “something unexpected happened” error. I’m assuming others are experiencing this same issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m still unable to, also. Actually, I can book 10-11 months out, but not 11-13 months out.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 29, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> I’m still unable to, also. Actually, I can book 10-11 months out, but not 11-13 months out.



I can book 10-11 months out in the RARP window because I’m VIPG - but not in the ARP window. Thanks for the feedback and confirmation on this item. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 29, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I can book 10-11 months out in the RARP window because I’m VIPG - but not in the ARP window. Thanks for the feedback and confirmation on this item.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m Silver VIP. Forgot about RARP.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 29, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Unfortunately I’m still not able to book in the ARP window - I get the usual “something unexpected happened” error. I’m assuming others are experiencing this same issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I just never ARP.  If you tell me what to try, I'm more than happy to do so. We are VIP Founders and owners at Ocean Walk, Bonnet Creek, and Alexandria. And have a hybrid account.  If that meets criteria you need to check a particular scenario, let me know.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 29, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Wow! Changes are make to improve the owners experiences. True or False.


This was fixing something they broke with the last enhancements. Does that count as an improvement to the owner's experience?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 29, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Sorry, I just never ARP. If you tell me what to try, I'm more than happy to do so. We are VIP Founders and owners at Ocean Walk, Bonnet Creek, and Alexandria. And have a hybrid account. If that meets criteria you need to check a particular scenario, let me know.



Just try to book anything 12-13 months out using ARP - and report your results back here. You don’t have to complete the booking process - only attempt to start it via the “book” button and then cancel out if it actually works - it is when you click the “book” button when the error will occur.  Pick a few different resorts where you own and have ARP eligibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 29, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> This was fixing something they broke with the last enhancements. Does that count as an improvement to the owner's experience?



We call that a regression bug in my world at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 30, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> We call that a regression bug in my world at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. And often creatively reported as it goes up the chain of command, til voila we see some very positively reported and publicized results (more likely from truly not understanding what happens down in the weeds and trusting your managers).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 30, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Just try to book anything 12-13 months out using ARP - and report your results back here. Pick a few different resorts where you own and have ARP eligibility.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK... I see, I think... All my contracts (dev or resale) show they are eligible for ARP.  It looks like I need to use the appropriate type of points when I try to book and that I am successful when using developer points, but not resale. If there is something else you were looking for, let me know the scenario and I'll give it a whirl.

Bonnet Creek - we own developer points there.

Using Developer points, it appears I can book this (is this taking it far enough to prove I can book or do you need me to actually do it)? 



Using Resale, the availability shows, but when I try to book this I get the Oops. We don't own any resale at Bonnet Creek.





I tried the same at Grand Desert. I am an owner there - resale only:
Using resale the search fails:



Using developer, the search shows results, but booking fails:


----------



## Rolltydr (Oct 30, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> OK... I see, I think... All my contracts (dev or resale) show they are eligible for ARP.  It looks like I need to use the appropriate type of points when I try to book and that I am successful when using developer points, but not resale. If there is something else you were looking for, let me know the scenario and I'll give it a whirl.
> 
> Bonnet Creek - we own developer points there.
> 
> ...


Sandi, did you try anything larger than a 1 bedroom? I can sometimes book a 1 bedroom in the 11-13 month window, but nothing larger than that. I get the Oops message if I try a 1 bedroom Presidential or a 2 bedroom or larger.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 30, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> Sandi, did you try anything larger than a 1 bedroom? I can sometimes book a 1 bedroom in the 11-13 month window, but nothing larger than that. I get the Oops message if I try a 1 bedroom Presidential or a 2 bedroom or larger.


No, I didn't. Interesting. I'll give it a try when I have a minute (it'll be a bit...).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 30, 2022)

Still unable to log in.


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 30, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Still unable to log in.



Ditto.


----------



## keno999 (Oct 31, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Just try to book anything 12-13 months out using ARP - and report your results back here. You don’t have to complete the booking process - only attempt to start it via the “book” button and then cancel out if it actually works - it is when you click the “book” button when the error will occur.  Pick a few different resorts where you own and have ARP eligibility.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It  looks like I can book ARP at my resale locations with no issues, unit size doesn't matter.  On my developer contract at Grand Desert I can only book a 1 bedroom.  If I try to book anything larger I get the oops, something unexpected happened error.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 31, 2022)

Thanks @keno999, when I got a chance to play again the system was hanging (so can't report on any follow up on my part).


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 1, 2022)

I called today and my problem booking in the ARP window was me. 

I had forgotten that some of my developer points were deposited from last year and, therefore, don’t qualify for ARP. I only have 50k ARP qualifying points remaining and I was trying to book a 105k reservation. So, my mystery is solved.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 1, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> I called today and my problem booking in the ARP window was me.
> 
> I had forgotten that some of my developer points were deposited from last year and, therefore, don’t qualify for ARP. I only have 50k ARP qualifying points remaining and I was trying to book a 105k reservation. So, my mystery is solved.



Thanks for posting this.  You just reminded me of a feature enhancement that we submitted way back when the Benefits Summary was first implemented that still doesn't exist - a "CWP Points - ARP" bucket that actually tells us how many ARP points we have available - whether for CWA ARP or for specific resorts.  I will re-submit this feature enhancement for consideration as it likely fell off the list long ago.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 20, 2022)

Does anyone know what the "improvement" was relating to Owner Priority dates? I just tried a test booking at Sedona (which is restricted during all of 2023) and didn't see any notice about using one of my two exceptions, etc.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 21, 2022)

bnoble said:


> Does anyone know what the "improvement" was relating to Owner Priority dates? I just tried a test booking at Sedona (which is restricted during all of 2023) and didn't see any notice about using one of my two exceptions, etc.



Did you assign a GC when making the reservation?  My understanding - though admittedly I've not tested this yet - is that you won't be able to assign a GC to a resort that is listed in the blackout date ranges - unless one of the two exceptions is available to use.  I will test this now myself just to validate and report back.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 21, 2022)

I got to the GC screen, but did not try to assign it. Thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 21, 2022)

I chose Glacier Canyon to check availability for next summer and cannot get past the spinning circle.  Great.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 21, 2022)

bnoble said:


> Does anyone know what the "improvement" was relating to Owner Priority dates? I just tried a test booking at Sedona (which is restricted during all of 2023) and didn't see any notice about using one of my two exceptions, etc.



The improvement, to the best of my understanding, was a a proactive check when attempting to assign a GC to a new or existing reservation within any listed blackout period - will no longer be allowed unless the owner has one of their two exceptions available, or the owner has the required overlapping reservation.  Prior to this change, the GC could be assigned to a blackout date based reservation where the owner had already used their two exceptions and/or no overlapping owner based reservation existed - and Wyndham reserved the right to subsequently cancel the reservation unilaterally after the fact at any point in time prior to the reservation start date.  I have not actually tested whether this new functionality is in place and working.  Perhaps another TUGGER will come along that has seen this new functionality in action...


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 21, 2022)

bnoble said:


> I got to the GC screen, but did not try to assign it. Thanks!



I briefly tested this item this afternoon before departing to run Thanksgiving related errands.  I starting the booking process for a reservation at Sedona for early January, and was able to click to choose another person not listed on my account without issue.  I don't want to burn a GC simply to run a test like this - so we'll have to wait until a TUGGER actually reports back as to whether the system prevented use of a GC during a blackout period resort reservation provided their two exceptions were already used and no overlapping owner based reservation already exists.


----------



## OddYear (Nov 28, 2022)

Non-VIP owner here. 

I was just trying to see if anything is available in the Express booking window. I get the "_Something unexpected happened_" error for reasons unknown. However, I've seen it happen only at one resort (Park City) thus far. Nothing is available for 3-4 nights' stay through Feb 2023. Once I saw 2 consecutive days available. So I clicked on the first for Check-in and the next day for Check-out just to see what was available. Got the "_unexpected_" error. It's probably because you need a min. 3 night stay or Wed/Sat Check-in/Check-out or something. If so, the violation of a requirement should not be hard to point out. In the old days, the error msgs while trying to make such bookings were helpful.

Another thing I noticed is that if I choose a date in the last week of a month for Check-in, the forward arrow for the next month does not always show up to select the Check-out date. If I clear the dates and go to the next month, I see that a day or two in the first week of the next month are not greyed out. So, it's not clear why the next month becomes inaccessible for some bookings.


----------



## keno999 (Dec 6, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Unfortunately I’m still not able to book in the ARP window - I get the usual “something unexpected happened” error. I’m assuming others are experiencing this same issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at Myrtle Beach this morning and ARP (resale Ocean Blvd contract) isn't working for me.  RARP for my developer contact doesn't either.  I get the “something unexpected happened” error for both.


----------



## Snippy (Dec 7, 2022)

Today I can log in, but it I select "modify" or "review details", I get kicked out.


----------

